# Yes, another VR6-T



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

PICS FROM PAGE 4.....


Its basicly a Kinetic stage 3 kit, with Garrett T04 60-1 Turbo, 3"DP and C2 8.5:1 spacer. US ECU with C2 chip, that I hope will work on my Euro/Norwegian 96 Golf VR6.
Here some pics from my car. It all started with a Z-Engineering ZR2...








Then this came around....
































3" downpipe and C2 OAP. 1 Muffler..










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:51 AM 4-18-2007_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:51 AM 4-18-2007_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:52 AM 4-18-2007_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:55 AM 4-18-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:40 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*









































My brake pads caught fire and flames came out off the rims. Almost hit a Audi S4 in the back, because I did not have any brakes left. So MK4 R32 brakes is on its way










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:54 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some photos off the car in 2006. Its in for repainting right now. 
The leather seats are OEM Colour Concept. They call the car GOLF VR6 Colour Concept edition.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

you definitely got a solid amount of goodies. Hope all of the install goes well.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

thanx







Been doing some research, so I hope my setup will be good to go.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

looking great......keep us updated with pics when things advance
Good luck dude


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for going all out.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I guess I need to regap my plugs to around 0.24 before I put them in?


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

nice setup .how is the vibration from the bfi engine mount any?
thanks and good luck


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_I guess I need to regap my plugs to around 0.24 before I put them in?

That is what everyone seems to be running 0.22-0.26


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

The vibration is a little to much for a everyday driver car. I have been driving them since aug 2006, and they have not been getting any looser ever since. So BFI stage 1, for me are a little tight. I dont stand a change to move the engine 1 inch.. Its so damn tight.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:53 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks for the reply on the mounts.
good luck


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

New summer rims came today. Forged OZ Mito 3 split rims. 7.5x17" ET35 Brand new in box
Hope you guys "and girls" like them


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Keeping yourself busy buying new parts








So what happened to your turbo install, still waiting on the software?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Waiting and waiting. Good damn Im gonna send C2 and Email, and ask them to ship my parts asap. Its the stuypid Peloquin that a friend off mine is gonna have that we are waiting for. So C2 can ship it all in one shipment. I dont care about the shipping prices right now. Just get me my headspacer and ECU


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

New rims fitted today.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Are you sure the R32 brakes will fit with those?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i had the BFI stage 2 mounts and the vibration wasnt really bad at all.
but my buddy needed some solid mounts so we traded half and half for the stage .5. 
so, now my car is 1/2 stage 2 adn 1/2 stage .5


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No, Im not sure if the R32 brakes will fit. But it looks like that plan is not going to happend, so I will be running a upgraded 288mm brake set up.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

that is going to be very sick


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

Ok, so I got all the parts that I need now. So when finishing work, it was straight down to the garage to check if the new C2 Ecu was working on my Euro car. OBD2.
First we changed the injectors, and was gonna put on the 95mm maf:








Then the problem came... Look at the red signs. Plastic pins. "This is the C2 ECU:








And look at the red signs here. No plastic pins "My OEM Euro ECU"








Anyone have any solution? The Euro OBD1 ECU look the same as my C2 OBD2 ECU.........










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:35 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

The plastic pins prevent it from sliding in right?
Is that the only physical difference you can see?
I'd say dremel down the plastic, but I'm nuts.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

They prevent it from sliding in, yes. 
Dremel was the first thing in my mind to. But..
No answer from C2 yet...


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:32 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Think about it this way......there is no reason why it shouldn't work and fire up the car. Since you are changing the whole ecu...the rest is/should be the same, sensors are sensors.
If those plastic pins are the only physical problem, beat the crap out of those. A worse problem would be if the pin layout is not the same, but even this can be solved by comparing both the Euro and US wiring diagrams.
Wait for C2's answer, I'm sure they can find a solution to this, you've got a solid setup in here, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

if it were me, i would take my mini airsaw and just go from each side so that it would be a nice 90 degree cut, i don't think you could get a very accurate cut with the dremel because of it's shape.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

your setup is going in a good direction but i would not recommend the head gasket spacer.
in europe you guys have higher octane ratings then we do in north america. due to that fact you do not need to lower your compression ratio.
you will loose alot of response and increase your lag. i have made well over 400hp on stock vr6's and plenty of mid 300hp cars.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (scarboroughdub)*

you sure about that man? because i'm pretty sure the reason their octane ratings are like 110 over there and stuff is becuase of how that number is given. here i believe if you read a pump and it's like ethanol*rm2/2 or something i mean i know thats off. but over in europe they just give the octane rating with the higher number. maybe thats a bad explanation, but i am positive that they use a different method for octane rating over seas. and i would definitely lower it to at least 9:1 compression if you are looking to run some decent boost. i mean there is always more than one way to skin a cat. some some ways are safer than others....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

Its a diffrent octane system for sure. We use 95-99 RON gas. The quality however is better than in the US.

In most countries (including all of Europe and Australia) the "headline" octane that would be shown on the pump is the RON, but in the United States, Canada and some other countries the headline number is the average of the RON and the MON, sometimes called the Anti-Knock Index (AKI), Road Octane Number (RdON), Pump Octane Number (PON), or (R+M)/2. Because of the 8 to 10 point difference noted above, this means that the octane in the United States will be about 4 to 5 points lower than the same fuel elsewhere: 87 octane fuel, the "regular" gasoline in the US and Canada, would be 91-92 in Europe. However most European pumps deliver 95 (RON) as "regular", equivalent to 90-91 US (R+M)/2, and even deliver 98 (RON) or 100 (RON).
Z-Engineering says that 0.9-10 PSI is max on a standard VR6. HGP uses 8.5:1 on their VR6 turbo system over 10 psi. And they are THE VR6 tuner







So I cant see how you could manage to get 400hp and not lowering the compression.
However, still waiting for C2 for a respond on my problem.
Calling them has not worked out, I know they have really busy days sometimes. All the pins are exact the same on US/Euro ECU. But are the censors inside the ECU the same?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

hmmmm....
I DO have a ZR2 Charger chip for my car laying around. 9 psi. Maybe that will get it going? And use stock injectors and maf housing?
Anyone?


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, a turbo chip is different that a supercharger chip. I really donno why exactly but I've come across many posts saying that the C2 supercharger chip won't work on a turboed car. Jeff of course will have all the answers...
As for the sensors, there aren't any inside the ECU. Think about it this way......if you wanna go standalone, all you need to wire are a few sensors like the IAT, TPS ... and you are good to go. The way I see it, unless the pinout is not the same (maybe they have the same layout but the wiring is different), there shouldn't be any reason why it shouldn't run. Of course, these are all *calculated* speculations.
Let's hope C2 can shime on this. I am turboing my vr in the coming month and I also have the same Euro ecu that you have.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

yeah i am positive that the supercharger chip is different than the turbo chip. from what i have seen your car will run horrible on the s/c chip.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

You were planning on plugging it in anyway and the plastic edges are the only difference.
So modifying the ecu to fit in isn't deviating much from what you orginally intended to do.
Would modifying the piece you need to work make it so you couldn't go back?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thats what I have been thinking about.. If I remove the plastic pins, and the ECU still dont work. Will C2 have it back?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

You could probably wire it up somehow so that it didn't have to plug in. 
You can't find wiring diagrams for both ecus and make sure the pins are the same?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmm. I guess its possible to find a diagram.
But I hope that C2 have some inputs on that matter.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

I have the wiring diagram for the US ecu. I'll post it later tonight. Couldn't find yet the Euro diagram.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

The strange thing, is that a buddy of mine have a 96 mk3 2.9 VR6 Syncro that run the Kinetic stage 3, have the old C2 software.
We have the exact same ECU number. 021 906 256
And he just ordred the kit from Kinetic 15 months ago.
The car runs pretty smooth.........


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

US ecu wiring diagram (courtesy of Patatron)










_Modified by VR6rocks at 9:01 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Ok...
I removed the pins, and the car "still stock" started perfect with the new C2 ECU. Idle and up to 2000 rpm was perfect.
So the kit is going on today. Hopefully start up, tommorow or friday.
Pics will come.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some parts lined before we started:








Front off:








Manifold off:
















Head off, ready for cleaning:
















C2 Motorsport 8.5:1 headspacer fitted:








Regapping off plugs. 0.024








Putting the turbo togheter:
























Turbo kit and exhaust... 3"DP and C2 3" OAP:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Got the head on with ARP's before we said good night.
More pics to come tommorow. So far, everything is pretty bolt on.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

looking good..
You might want to put the manifold on with out the turbo..Im not sure but with the t4 you might have a hard time getting the manifold bolts tightend down..but then again you might not..when your in there you will understand..GL!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Yes, I figured that out after awhile. It is abit tight down there. The manifold is off, and we are looking into it tommorow. Think the 3" DP is gonna fit damn tight down there. We used 70 lbs/ft on the final turn with the ARP's.. Is that correct?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

OK A problem!!!
When timing the chain, we got a problem! The chain was VERY tight! The VW-Tech said it was because 8,5:1 spacer being so high...
I do NOT belive this is gonna fit/start with the chain so tight? I could NOT move it ONE inch.....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

We tried a VR5 tensioner, and the chain was fine......
We are NOT gonna start or even try this engine before I know....
With the C2 8.5:1 spacer the timing should be ok?


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

my timing was pretty damn tight too... and i think it is because of the spacer... and brand new chains have no stretch to them right away and will loosen up eventually... i started my car up and it runs fine (kind of, but it's not a chain issue) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I just finished the same exact job. it was a little snug but it runs perfect. I just put a identical kit on my car. let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Thanx.. Really looking foreward. How was your intercooling fitting to the turbo? Did you need to make anything for your self, or did the intercooling pipe bolt right on?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

More pics:








Have been running 21750 miles.......
















Turbo on:
































New oilpan on:








Tech's Corrado 2.9 VR6..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

The intercooler plumbig took a little guess work, but the hardest part was the damn oil pan. stripped 2 little bolts and it slowed up the install. I removed alot of crap in my engine bay for cleaning and it made mocking up the IC pipes alot easier.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I see. Your car is now running?
We are so lucky to have tools driven by air pressure. So the oilpan change was like 10 minutes But the 3" DP is damn tight Like proper tight







DP was put on AFTER the Turbo/manni..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Broke a injector O-ring so its apart again. should be up and running by Saturday. Yeah no lift and no air tools makes it a PITA. but thats what







's are for right? I'll throw some pics up on here soon!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*





























Looking foreward to the pics.
I have a goal for 350whp at 20 psi. Hope its doable.
















Chris, Oslo.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

haha yea , I will try to get them up Saturday. did you use a gasket in between the turbo/downpipe? I did not, and, dont know if I should have or what? My goal is to not blow up my trannie in the first 2 weeks of driving. i'm so used to driving a all motor car i'm going to have to learn to drive different. What spring are you using? i'm running the 9 pound for now.







~John


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

No gasket between turbo/downpipe. Spring is 6 psi, but I have a Kinetic manual boost conroler to fit. My tranny? I have a Peloquin and BFI stage 1 mounts all around. Should be ok .... For a while
Try to use the tranny carefully. A friend off mine just blow his 8000 USD tranny on his VR5 Turbo WITH AP gearset and Peloquin diff. The diff is ok, but the AP kit is not useable.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_




























Looking foreward to the pics.
I have a goal for 350whp at 20 psi. Hope its doable.
















Chris, Oslo.

at 20psi with 42lb injectors you shuold be at 400whp or more. I've seen someone make 438whp at 20.5psi with the same fueling as you. Looking good.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Yeah I hear ya, I have a stock trannie with over 100K of hard all motor miles on it. I'm not expecting it too last too long before it needs a rebuild. I have a spare trannie, but, I kind of want to put the o2m gears in there. Still trying to make up my mind about which route to go. I heard about the problems with the AP gears. sounds like a bummer, seems alot of people are out alot of $$$$. Hopefully APT will do something to help their customers out.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

To dyno the car, 20 PSI should be ok. But 15 PSI is what im gonna drive with.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

ok,question. How do I connect the oilfeeding into the turbo?
This is what came in my kit, is it the 90 degree bend that I should screw into the turbo? Or do I miss a part?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

BUMP! How does the oilfeeding fitting into the turbo look like?


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:59 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

MP! How does the oilfeeding fitting into the turbo look like?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I do not see the peice you need there? I was missing mine tow! its one of two fitting holding me up (the other I broke) its larger than the two silver ones which are too small ( i'm sure you figured this out) i'm going to try to make time to go get one in the next day or two ...so If i get a part number I will get it to you. PS-which oil sensor did you tap into for the oil send~Turbo line?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Havent decided wich sensor yet. Do think its the same?
I called Garrett Turbo off Norway, and Im gonna get the part. Took him 2 sec`s to find out off my problem
I think its looking like this:


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

yup thats the part i'm missing. would you have a part number by any chance?. glad you are making progress.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I found the part here:
http://images.google.no/imgres...a%3DN


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

OK Then....
First start today. And the car fired RIGHT up, NO ISSUES! No nothing!
The VW tech told me that he has never seen anything like it. It idles and drives like stock.
It was a wet road, and on 3rd gear i lost traction. I ran the stock spring in the Tial.. Red I guess 6 psi. With the ZR2 charger I had problems getting the car to LOOSE traction in first gear.
This is a very big day for me, and all thanx to YOU VWVortex guys and of course Chris and Jeff at C2. MAF is working also.
Im I one of the first in Europe to have a ECU swap like this?
Very first ignition:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjsYkbNp41k
Second:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ePepHl1a-0
Once again, THANX!

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:14 AM 6-18-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:15 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Glad to hear you have it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Thanx. The idle is so smooth, and with a US ECU and all. I guess the diffrence is not that much. But I know Jeff has put some time and effort on it. Well, I have the big smile on my face because off him.
And Alexi: 0.024 gap, no missfire, no nothing. I was awaiting some issues of some kind. But no. Nothing. Car runs like stock.








2x6pack of







to you all








Here a pic from a Kinetic stage 3 with a 60/1 Garrett Turbo:
A A4 paper does fit under there............









_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:23 AM 6-18-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:42 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

good to hear that all is well.
keep us posted on how it runs in the future. im sure it will be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Car is up and running, with complete 3" exhaust. 1 long muffler under the car and a muffler in the back with C2 OAP. Its loud as a f... !
The C2 OAP fitts great, you just need to take your time and do it right.
The ECU needed 4-6 start ups to "settle" The Idle was a little up and down. But after 1 our driving is all good.
Car drives like a dream. 
Im boosting only 6 psi now. Im not gonna do anything before I get the widebang hooked up tommorow.
Some pics today. Been raining the hole day:


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

congrats on getting her up and boosting! wait till you feel 15psi , i'll have numbers for you by next Friday!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work...you finally pulled this off.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

The wideband said that I had a AFR around 10.5-11-.5 under 10 psi. Full boost at 3200 rpm.
So I have bought a new fpr. 3 bar. Then we will see how it runs.
Reason why it is a 4 bar there now is because my old Z-Charger want it>)
Anyhow, Ive driven 2 full tanks off fuel in 2 days.
And shifting from 2nd - 3rd and 3rd-4rd gear its like the ignition turn off for a sec. It hasitates... Like it doesnt get any fuel. The wideband said around 10 on the AFR.
Maybe it gets TO much fuel? Strange it does not happen from 1st-2'nd gear?
But other than that, it has driven like a dream.








_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:52 AM 7-6-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:02 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

yea mine does the same thing. i', just going to chalk it up to chip tuning. it is really annoying though. I gotta figure something out thoug because I cruise with two other vrt (both FMU style fueling) and they run much better than my c2 set-up at the moment. I'm working on figuring it out.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Anyone have any idea's on the matter?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

standalone? j/k hopefully it can be resolved with more plug gap experimenting. however after doing some research it looks like a pretty common issue with our software. If you read the kinetic thread (the big one) you hear many people speaking about the same problem. I think i'm going to try some new plugs sometime soon. Just dont have the time to mess with it all the time.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I use 0.024 plug gap right now. I think it can be two things.
Either it is the MAF that gets to much air BACK in the system when the Bosch valve lets the air back. Or it gets to much fuel..










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:56 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Pusching 13.7PSI now







And the AFR is around 10.5 - 11.5 from 3200 - 7000 rpm Its sweet








Got some candy in the mail today:









It should actually say: OLD VW'S NEVER DIE, THEY ONLY GO FASTER..
Its in German, so Im not sure what it says...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Hmmm, I need to get a few of those









chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:22 AM 7-8-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I had some hesitation issues before. Reason why, was because off the 4 bar fpr that was in. I knew about it, and got it changed today.
The Bosch 044 pump is in "ITS CRAZY LOUD".
Running 18 psi now, and its running abit rich. Around 11 in AFR.
But its ALOT quicker and better to drive,l just by changing from 4-3 bar FPR.
Thanx C2 Motorsports and this forum for making my car what it is today.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

good to hear! get that sucker on the rolles and see what she is making!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Here is a clip from the car on idle.
Does my 044 fuel pump sound as it should?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL_ROQwQubs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Sounds normal. Loud, but perfectly normal.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanx for the answer.








Strange thing now, is that when I hit 4000rpm on third, forth and fifth gear the car looses power and does not pull as hard as it should.
First and second is perfectly fine...
I havent pressure tested anything, so I might have a vacum leak somewhere. Right now I have the 6psi Tial spring, and are running 15 psi with the Kinetic MBC.. Maybe that is my issue?
FPR is a brand new 3 bar.
I have a new blue 15psi spring on my desk, that I havent installed yet. 
Anyone?
_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:10 PM 8-13-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:11 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

15psi WG spring? I run 11psi and its a lot of boost for daily driving.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

11.6 PSI.... Something is wrong when I get 3 gear....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wM9BHaGAXw8


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

New clutch kit and a 15 PSI spring is on my desk. Incase the Sachs sport clutch that I have now, decide to retire.. 
Sachs Race Engineering pressure plate with organic disk. 
Sachs say the disk takes 420 lbs/ft 


































Re gapped my plugs from 0.24 to 0.22 today. Seemed to work alot better. But on second gear, all the boost comes on like a bottle off ketchup








Ive had some trouble in third gear and up. Like there is not much power left from 4000 - 5000 rpm's
After regap, it seems to be better. But not like I was expecting it to be. I see no reason to push the engine over 5500 - 6000 rpm. No power to gain over there.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

And so you guys know im using 2 year old red ABD 8.5mm plug wires...
Can it be them, that are wrong? I did an inspection/cleaning on them 2 weeks ago, and didnt find any damage I could see with the eye.
They dont fit "to fat" where the OEM wires are. Maybe I have something going on there then.. ?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_And so you guys know im using 2 year old red ABD 8.5mm plug wires...
Can it be them, that are wrong? I did an inspection/cleaning on them 2 weeks ago, and didnt find any damage I could see with the eye.
They dont fit "to fat" where the OEM wires are. Maybe I have something going on there then.. ?









Is it running rich where the power loss happens?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Yes, its running rich. Mid 10's low 11"s on AFR


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

No dyno yet. Ive had some troubles after 4500 - 5000 rpm from 4th - 5th gear. Seems like the engine is loosing power.. I guess its a typical boost leak. So I need to take a pressure test.
Right now, Ive been driving for three weeks with 17.5 psi, and its great. No issue's. Vag Com had no faults.
Pretty cool, when Vag Com found my engine. It said: AAA VR6 Turbo C2 Motorsports


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

good to hear things are going well. Let me know how you like the new clutch after you get a chance to get some miles on it. i wonder if you are just pulling timing in the higher gears because of the size of the turbo and it reading the high IAT. If you can do some logs of you IAT in 4th and 5th and I will do the same except i'm only running 1 bar of boost. I'm putting togeather a post right now thats comparing the IAT with stock manifold compared to my custom SRI that I will be installing shortly.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

IAT = ?
MSN?


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:30 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

IAT=intake air temperature, among other sensors they controll timing.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Vag - Com said 57 C on the intake....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

http://s169.photobucket.com/al...7.flv


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Simply beautiful, nice work Kristian.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Well, if C2 could set some time off to help you out, you are not far away from beeing where im right now.
We have the same car, so everything should be bolt on. The C2 ECU/Software is amazing. Several Japan and Audi tuners are amazed by how good driveability and "stock" feeling that I have.
Just keep on call/Email C2 and I know the company will help you out.
They have been awesome to me


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Just got 2 euro ecu's back from C2. One obd1 30#, and one obd2 42#
Both cars runs perfect. No issue's, No nothing. Just like stock








So euro ecu's are no longer a issue. Its working very well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Vag com logg along with wideband check yesterday.
AFR=11-12.5 @full boost. 20PSI. No wheelspin on third gear........ ?








Car runs very well, and no issues. Blew a intercooler hose under the car, but that is what can happend








Just a satisfaid customer @ 20psi








Thanx C2 for support.

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:57 PM 10-7-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:48 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

17.2 psi:
http://s169.photobucket.com/al...8.flv

HEAR the 044 pump on this one.....
http://s169.photobucket.com/al...0.flv


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:54 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## marciniVR6 (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

"AFR=11-12.5 @full boost. 20PSI. No wheelspin on third gear........ ?"
My friend has a C2 VRT corrado OBD2, runs about 12psi of boost and he gets no traction in the third gear, he can spin'em going 70m/h


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (marciniVR6)*

And I asume he have a LSD diff?
My car are pulling really hard, and are driving perfect. But I can forget about third gear spinning. Even at 21 psi I had traction.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:58 PM 2-22-2008_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:13 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ok... So some has said to me, that I need to have something serious wrong with my car. Well, I think i found out what the problem was tonight.
Like alot off users here my BKR7E's are gapped to 0.22
Well, I just regapped them to stock, and the car feel SO much stronger. The Peloquin has some serious problems in third gear. I dont hear any wheelspin straight foreward in third, but it needs to be right on the edge. It pulls like a train, all the way to 7000








And I have problems holding the car steady on the road from 60mph at full throttle. And it just wont stop pulling











_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:25 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ok, my gearbox is broken. Parts came out when I was tapping off the oil. So now im in the thinking box off what to do.
Hope the Peloquin is ok.


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

It seems like your "regapped plugs" made a lot of difference! (if power is the reason why the tranny is broken)
I hope your car will be on the road again shortly







.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (DavidG60)*

Small update, without any pics yet.
Ok, SQS is gonna deal with my gearbox, and rebuild the hole thing with their gearkit + Peloquin diff.








And I just bought a brand new Garret GT35R A/R 82








So no more A/R 63 and no more loosing all my power over 5000 rpm
The OZ rims will get wider outer lips on the back wheels. And maybe gold nuts all around.


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

damn...looks raw


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (justn868)*

Bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still got that z-charger??


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_Bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still got that z-charger??









No, I sold my charger. I have nothing but really nice things to say about the ZR2 charger. It was amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And like 70% off all supercharged VR6 owners, I went turbo.








And im gonna boost from 15-20 psi all summer


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

SQS Racing got my 02A at 11:00 today. At 16:30 I got a email. It was all done.
Race gears, Peloquin and a complete rebuild. He said, it wasnt much to rebuild








But the service and the price's that SQS deal with, is just AMAZING!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








New turbo is gonna be fitted. Garrett GT3582R T4.


















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:08 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_SQS Racing got my 02A at 11:00 today. At 16:30 I got a email. It was all done.
Race gears, Peloquin and a complete rebuild. He said, it wasnt much to rebuild








But the service and the price's that SQS deal with, is just AMAZING!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










if you dont mind me asking, how much did the rebuild set you back?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I wonder if that turbo has enough balls to suck up Homer.







Figuratively speaking...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Got a new mail from SQS.
And offcourse the customer should see what he buys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
02A/SQS/Peloquin


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

And here is the gear oil to be used:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck Kristian ,see you at Bugrun!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck Kristian ,see you at Bugrun!

Yes, I guess my car will be a grey shadow compared to the other Scandinavian VR cars.....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

02A before shipping, and 02A after a trip to SQS Racing:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Lookin good man! Im lookin forward to helping you out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

02A before gear upgrade








02A after gear upgrade


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*






























HOTSKILLET98 Thank you for the pics








I have never heard of any problems with the SQS gear setup.
Yes the AP setup is not working as it should.
The 02A casing might flex out, but if that happens, it happens.
Im gonna use this car as a street car, and if something breaks that is the reality.
Time will show. Im gonna run 10-20 PSI all summer with the T4 GT35R


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ok..
Took out the car yesterday. Has been in a warm garage since november. Battery was flat, but when that was fixed the car fired up right away.. 
So I drove it to the shop, and the SQS gearbox is going in today, and tommorow.
GT3582R are going in a little later.
It was SO fun to finally drive the car again. The sound is just mean!!!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I like the attitude.







If I had $, better connections, and another car waiting in the wings, I'd do similar with my car. 
Info/pricing/link on gear set?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

2550 USD for it all. 150 Euro took SQS for the work. 200 Euro in shipping. Its like 1/3 off the price Quaife wants for their stuff.
And they send me pics, when it was all done. Took 5 ours from they got the box, to send me an mail when it was all done.
A 02A gearbox is nothing for this guy. He works with STI and EVO rally cars, so a 25 year old designed gearbox I asume is easy


----------



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Like alot off users here my BKR7E's are gapped to 0.22
Well, I just regapped them to stock, and the car feel SO much stronger. 
_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:25 PM 10-13-2007_

Whats the stock gap? and this is at 20psi and not blowing spark out??


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (violation98)*

New SQS gearbox in yesterday







. After I got the Kinetic stage 1 engine/gear mounts fitted I could hear the stock gearbox a
littlebit inside the car.
Now with the SQS fitted I can hear the "rally" sound a little more.
But it feels really nice.







You hear it well, when you take your foot off the pedal.. Hope it will keep up with the GT35 that are gonna be fitted in a couple off weeks.
BTW: Anyone know the measurements on the oil return line on the Kinetic kit??
Mine is hard and needs to be replaced. asap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

just thaught I would recomend to you using ss braided line and I would just tap the block like all turbo cars should be. I tapped mine right above the crank. Once you do this you will never ever have to worry about your return line leaking again. I can snap some pics for you if you like.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Would be nice. I need the measurement off what ss braided line to use.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Let us know how they SQS works and if it holds up fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

yes please do , those of us still running 02a's need more options out there besides 02m.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_BTW: Anyone know the measurements on the oil return line on the Kinetic kit??
Mine is hard and needs to be replaced. asap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll measure it for you tonight. It's already mounted on the car but I can still measure it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Ive been driving 3 full fueltanks with the new SQS 02A box.
It feels very good so far. It can sound abit mechanic, but feels like stock. Car still drives with the TO4S A/R63 and I really dont like it past 5000 rpm. It totally looses power/punch and I get better speed if I shift around 5000 rpm, than over.
Only thing I dont like right now, is the damn Bosch 044 fuelpump sound. Mounted under the car next to the fuel filter, its so much noise that I need to turn the radio up. My longtime girlfriend hate's that pump. Im getting used to it, but everyone that have had a ride with it have a comment to it.









_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:13 PM 4-3-2008_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:14 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I wasnt sure about the boost pressure yesterday, but I found out today. It was 9 psi.
The diffrence up to 15 psi, is amazing. 
And offcourse my oem ECU that C2 Motorsport provided me with is making this car run like a dream from 5 - 20 psi. Doesnt matter I think that this software make's the hole driving experience alot better. Ive said it before, and I can always say it again.
The car feels exacly like stock. Diffrence is 15-20 psi and it pulls like a Boeing 737 with all that torque.
Ive done 15 psi all day long today. Been driving for about 3 hours, and all I can say, is that 15 PSI pulls so hard that it can be times when Im having problems keeping the steeringwheel straight. 
I mean full boost at 3600 rpm, but after 4500 rpm it just pulls like nothing Ive been driving before.
SQS box is very good so far
New exhaust muffler today. Custom made, and the sound is not that deep and loud as the old setup. But past 4000 rpm, all noise hell breaks loose








Pics and maybe a video will come.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_yes please do , those of us still running 02a's need more options out there besides 02m.









There is none for engines with 500ft lbs/700Nm+ of torque. As already mentioned, the 02A case flexes. Get about 50-75 burnouts and launches on slicks and see how the 02A runs afterwards. Loads of racers have tried - been there, done it, got the T-shirt.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
There is none for engines with 500ft lbs/700Nm+ of torque. As already mentioned, the 02A case flexes. Get about 50-75 burnouts and launches on slicks and see how the 02A runs afterwards. Loads of racers have tried - been there, done it, got the T-shirt.


You have a PM


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

On the way to work today.
You might be able to hear how the SQS box is making some noise. This is with Kinetic stage 1 engine and gearbox mounts.
http://s169.photobucket.com/al...1.flv



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:23 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Needs to shift pretty early, because the A/R 63 on the T04S is not willing to play past 5000 rpm from third...








http://s169.photobucket.com/al...3.flv
















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:39 PM 4-11-2008_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:07 AM 4-12-2008_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

hey I like the vid sounds good. You can really hear that gear whine. Very cool.









what are your latest dyno numbers? I have a appointment set-up for monday the 28th. pretty much your set-up. but I'm adding WAI and plan to give 22psi a try.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

UPS called me today, and had a delivery for me.
And all I can say is, if this stuff fits, everything will fit








140 gold nuts and 2.5" OZ lips.. Twice the size from front. They are ABIT to much I guess. My car was painted last april, and I wided out so I can fit some wider wheels... But I think I went abit wide


































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:26 AM 4-26-2008_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

those lips gave me norwegian wood








sorry....... i had to


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Sorry, you may have already said this but who's 3" downpipe did you use for the t4 60-1? I was told the Kinetic kit silicone, downpipe, and manifold weren't made for a T4 exhaust housing turbo.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*

you can use a kinetic mani with a t4 turbo. as for the DP i guess anything could be welded onto it so it fits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

The T4 GT35R will bolt on a Kinetic manifold. And yes, I will use a 3" Kinetic DP with welded on V-Band.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

beat me to it. make sure to get some pics up once those wheels are mouned. You planning on hitting the dyno anytime soon???


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Right now, I have no time what so ever to do anything. Im working around the clock. So the car is just daily driven. After may month, I will have some free time to do some work.
Maybe I will hit the Rotomaster


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

is that the equivalent of a mustang or dynojet?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was considering the SQS and now I'm sold, despite HotSkillet's pictures!
Can I ask where you got the part arrowed? That is precisely what I need!
Thanks


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

that piece comes with the kinetic stage III ( I call it the dump flex pipe) so give them a call. You might be able to get something a little better. Mine has developed a small leak after about 15K on the kit.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It looks better than my DIY attempt at a dump tube but I'm not sure they'll be willing to split one from a kit! Plus I'm in the UK, so sending a $20 part will end up costing $60 by the time it gets here! :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was considering the SQS and now I'm sold, despite HotSkillet's pictures!
Can I ask where you got the part arrowed? That is precisely what I need!
Thanks










Hotskillet used APtuning gears


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hotskillet used APtuning gears


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hotskillet used APtuning gears

Uh... no your wrong...again. I've used both. SQS were way worse than the ones in the picture.
this topic has beeen pounded in the ground over and over again.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

does anyone know if they corrected the issues with there 02a gears? anyone put over 450wtq thru them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Uh... no your wrong...again. I've used both. SQS were way worse than the ones in the picture.
this topic has beeen pounded in the ground over and over again. 

So you blew the SQS also


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Something horrible happen to my SQS gearbox yesrerday. Gonna open it up and see next week. It rattels very loud. And I have problems getting it into gear. Before i stopped the car, the clutch started to slip in third gear.. Clutch and gearbox sounds like ****!
So right now, im abit down.. In the inner room, down in the basement








My mechanic was laughing when I came, with the car on top of a truck.
He said it was the gearbox







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We will see.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

let us know what happened


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

sounds not good with the sqs..let us see what happend.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:11 AM 7-10-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

i have run quaife 02a for years now with over 750nm..it works..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:21 AM 7-10-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I was driving around like always. 1-3 gear straight out, and this time only 10 psi. Was gonna put it back to second gear, but the gearstick was not going into any gears. No way! So I stopped the car, to check the cable connection. Tighten the 13mm that I saw down there, and it was going into gears again. But not like it used to.
Ok, before this happend, at idle it was ratteling alittle bit as usual. But when i pusched the clutch in, the rattle was gone.
But now the rattle sound did not go away immediately. Took around 2 seconds, and I could hear something was spinning around then it stopped.
Anyway. Drove home, and thought I needed my mechanic to adjust the cables to the 02A the next day.
On my way to work, the gearbox was acting like normal. It was alittle hard somethimes to get it into gear. But in the city, I mostly use 1-3 gear. So I went up a pretty big hill.. Got into 4th gear. Then when I was trying to get it back to third, it was no way. It dindt wanna go at all. After some gentle tryings i got into third gear. I was hitting the pedal, and now the clutch was starting to slip. After this it was no way to get it into 1-5. But reverse was ok. When I got it into reverse, and let the clutch go, I could hear a really bad "rattling" sound again. Got it on to a truck and went to the garage. My mechanic was standing there with his Lucky strike in his mouth and smilling at me








It made my mood be alittle better. But when I showed him that it got the car into reverse, and the clutch was acting like it should the horrible "Rattling" sound came again. 
He said, this is your gearbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:10 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_I was driving around like always. 1-3 gear straight out, and this time only 10 psi. Was gonna put it back to second gear, but the gearstick was not going into any gears. No way! So I stopped the car, to check the cable connection. Tighten the 13mm that I saw down there, and it was going into gears again. But not like it used to.
Ok, before this happend, at idle it was ratteling alittle bit as usual. But when i pusched the clutch in, the rattle was gone.
But now the rattle sound did not go away immediately. Took around 2 seconds, and I could hear something was spinning around then it stopped.
Anyway. Drove home, and thought I needed my mechanic to adjust the cables to the 02A the next day.
On my way to work, the gearbox was acting like normal. It was alittle hard somethimes to get it into gear. But in the city, I mostly use 1-3 gear. So I went up a pretty big hill.. Got into 4th gear. Then when I was trying to get it back to third, it was no way. It dindt wanna go at all. After some gentle tryings i got into third gear. I was hitting the pedal, and now the clutch was starting to slip. After this it was no way to get it into 1-5. But reverse was ok. When I got it into reverse, and let the clutch go, I could hear a really bad "rattling" sound again. Got it on to a truck and went to the garage. My mechanic was standing there with his Lucky strike in his mouth and smilling at me








It made my mood be alittle better. But when I showed him that it got the car into reverse, and the clutch was acting like it should the horrible "Rattling" sound came again. 
He said, this is your gearbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:10 PM 7-10-2008_

I had something similar happen.
Once with a vw: was the clutch fork.
Once with a talon: was the ring gear on the flywheel
and a last time was the trans on the talon


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
I had something similar happen.
Once with a vw: was the clutch fork.
Once with a talon: was the ring gear on the flywheel
and a last time was the trans on the talon









Ive seen Alexi did modify his clutchfork.. I hope its someting like that. Thanx for the advice. You made me in a good mood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:08 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

damn it, i thought i finally found a gear box that would hold up. i was planning on getting one this winter. looks like ill have to look around some more


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Well, I guess its not fair to say that the SQS setup has failed. Because I dont know what happend yet.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Any updates bro?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

I had the same thing happen and it caused me to ruin 3rd gear. The clutch fork had bent over 30 degrees. I run one of these now.
http://www.flipsidecustoms.com...shtml


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_Any updates bro?

Sorry, no updates. Got vacation, and I wanted to spend money on that. So my VRT needs to stand still, until I get the money to fix it.
Im really starting to get abit tired off it all.
I mean, Ive never had a really "good/nice" car before.
I mean my income is around 88000USD a year, but still, this car sucks so much money. And with the price's we have over here, I cant afford to have 2 ok cars.
Ive been thinking off a Audi RS2 or a BMW 330XD Wagon.
Audi from 94-95 model, and BMW 2000-2003.
Both are around 50000,- USD..








So a car is expensive over here


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Just read all 5 pages, I hope this gets fixed


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Owning a VRT is a love/hate relationship... 
Either swap an o2m into it or drop the cash for a Quafie Dog set, anything less will succumb to the torque monster you have.
Also a monster turbo that brings the torque on late and gradual will help you save the drive train. 
Im on my 3rd build and been been burned 3 times now, but in the end I always come back and looking for more power.. Gotta pay to play.
Good luck


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

I got the car home yesterday. Havent done anything to it yet, but we towed the car home. Car was at idle the hole journey.
Thing was like this:
Car was in neutral, and the clutch pedal was out. It rattles like crazy. Car in front off me started to move, and the rope to my car stretched and we where on our way. 20-30 km/t and I saw the RPM was bounching up and down. Like the clutch was not working, or trying to hook up to something... So I needed to sit in the car as long as I could, with the clutch pedal in







hehe..
And the Sachs Race Enginnering clutch kit have alot stiffer pedal than OEM
Anyway, I really hope its only the clutch and not my SQS.
Sent a email to SQS, and he was pretty sure it was the clutch.
We will see, when I get the money to open this thing up.
Been wondering on a Spec stage 3+ clutch. 
Any suggestions?
And what happens if I buy a lighter flywheel in some "clutch package"?
Does the C2 software allow this?










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:28 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Buy a Southbend clutch, keep OE flywheel and upgrade clutch fork.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Southbend has my vote. I've had their stage 3 clutch in my car for about a year now and it's doing awesome. Much more grabbing power than OEM and still has the same pedal feel.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

Southbend DXD Series Stage 3?
Is that a complete kit?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

no, no.. you dont want a puck clutch... Get the OFE SS Stage IV, I owned one, loved it.. it outlasted the transmission. It'll engage like stock but with a heavy ass pedal, wont slip unless your doing it on purpose (unlike pucks that are off-on).. Ive had 2 ClutchNET puck clutches and engagement is terrible, verry chatty in VW tranny's.. I cant wait to kill off the puck clutch in my o2m so I can get another southbend full face.
You'll get pressure plate, clutch, throw out bearing and alignment tool, if you want you can send em the flywheel and the'll resurface and cryo-treat it for you.
-R


_Modified by dreadlocks at 2:51 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

OFE Series
Stage 4
VW - Golf III
Item # 70038-02SSOFE:
475USD. This is a complete kit?
Found it on their web page. 
http://www.dxdracingclutches.com/home.html


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Thats everything minus flywheel, get your OEM FW resurfaced and your set.. assuming you have confirmed the clutch is the issue.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

I never learn








034 Motorsport.
1 x SV363F Volkswagen Golf III 95-99 2.8L Fits:VR6 SPEC STAGE 3+ = $569.00
1 x Catch Can, Breather Can, Universal () = $95.00
1 x ABS Speed Sensor, 1996 Volkswagen Golf III GTI VR6 ATE (N6030-87206,ATE,1) = $30.58
1 x ABS Speed Sensor, 1996 Volkswagen Golf III GTI VR6 Vemo (N6030-136356,VMO,1) = $60.56
1 x Auxiliary Water Pump, 1996 Volkswagen Golf III GTI VR6 Bosch (G3050-60840,BOS,1) = $125.99
1 x Knock Sensor, 1996 Volkswagen Golf III GTI VR6 Hella (F6020-54717,HEL,1) = $56.10


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

My GT3582R was sold to be used on a Audi S2 Coupe on E85 here in Norway. So I ordered a new GT35R. This time with the 1.06 house.
New GT35R a/r 1.06, Juan SRI, ATP oil return hose, is ordered.
One month now, and the winter will start to arrive...
Still waiting for all parts.
Things takes time


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

ah sweet, hear the 1.06AR is the sweet spot for a GT35R+VR6... 
Winter is already starting to show its face here and I dont even have mine done yet.. :-(


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Hehe... Winter is nice, but the VR is staying inside this year.
Should had a Quattro car in the winter... But the BUS is ok.....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Car is going into the shop tomorrow.
Here some pics off parts that came yesterday:
Garrett GT35R A/R 1.06


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Sold the Spec stage 3+, and got this nice little piece incl flywheel:


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Sold the Spec stage 3+, and got this nice little piece incl flywheel:


























I need clutch action like that for the miata. I'm tired of driving on the street with a metal clutch.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Anyone got any experience with this Spec clutch??


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

only with the spec stage 2, wat kind is the one you bought now?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

http://www.specclutch.com/cspr...idisk


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

This morning..


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

good luck with the spec twin disk. from the one person i heard of running this clutch it blew up with in 300 miles. so hopefully you get better results


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I asume that the guy in question is Swedish, and are running a 12V Biturbo 600 hk dragcar Im not


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Assembling the SQS box:


















Peloquin was fine:








SQS gearset was fine:








Third gear bearing here, is another story. We had problems spinning the third gear around. It was hard to spin, and it could completely stop. So we needed to spin it backwards to loose grip.
Getting this thing asembled tommorow:








Third gear have some small marks on the side of it, but I asume its nothing.


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 4:15 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

gears and diff looks fine....maybe it is the beering/axle..maybe not..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Is the lowest fork BENT?? Or is the picture lying?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont think it is bent..i have never seen this fork bent before..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

New bearings are ordered. 8 minutes after I sent a email to SQS, I got answer. New parts are on its way. They tought it was a production fail.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:19 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Now im waiting for the new SRI, SQS third gear and it will all come togheter and then winter is coming. Everything ready for 2009.
Lets see what the stock 8.5:1 OBD2 engine have to say about this upgrade















Rebuilt SQS box
Spec twindisc
Juan SRI
Garrett GT35R a/r 1.06
A quick pic of third gear with production failure.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ebay items in the mail is always nice to pick up after work








Water connection:
















Test fitted with some heat stuff to check clerance:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

While im waiting for my third gear from SQS:
Juan SRI. Thanx for this piece, im looking foreward to putting it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ok, looks like im gonna get my third gear from SQS.
So im gonna get the 02A box togheter, and possibly sell it for a 02M R32 conversion.
Anyway, I was playing a little with som gold nuts I have for my OZ Mito's.. What looks best.
GOLD OR SILVER?




































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 4:39 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Any inputs??








VS


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Both look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the silver personally


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Nice choice for the turbo! thats the one I (and everyone else) want. Looks like it will be a good winter for your car. Please get some more in car video when build is complete. Happy Holiday's!


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

rock the gold bolts they look tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

Wiseco 82.5mm 9:1 comp and forged rods. ARP all the way.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

The SQS 02A box is now sold.
So R32 02M here i come!
DSS axels and a Peloquin LSD is on the wish list.
What clutch should I go for?
Any suggestions??


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Southbend hands down


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

3 puck solid center and 2xred plate from that horrible clutchnet company got highest clampforce for least amount of cash.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_3 puck solid center and 2xred plate from that horrible clutchnet company got highest clampforce for least amount of cash.



Horrible company haha....








Well the guys in the R32 forum said warm things about this: http://www.streetwerke.com/xca...age=1

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:27 PM 12-14-2008_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:28 PM 12-14-2008_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:28 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Pretty Big price without a lightened flywheel included dont you think? I payed 1050 for a southbend stage IV and 9 lb flywheel for an 02M trans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Pretty Big price without a lightened flywheel included dont you think? I payed 1050 for a southbend stage IV and 9 lb flywheel for an 02M trans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How is the pedal feel?
I dont want it to be on/off and hard..
How much boost do you use on it?

This thing you mean?
Southbend
OFE Series
SS Stage 4
$1400.00
675 Torque
Ft. Lbs
Or the FE Series: SS Stage 5:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Its a clutch jungel out there!


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:05 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

This is how the part list looks like so far:
VW Mk4 R32/TTQ Peloquin Front Limited Slip Differential 
VW Mk4 Golf R32 - Neuspeed Short Shifter
Streetwerke Stage IV clutch kit for the Mk4 R32. 
VW VR6 6-Speed (02M) Level 2.9 475HP axles 
2950 USD.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:50 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Yeah its pretty much that. I got it at waterfest though so I got a really good deal. The clutch is a little stiffer with great grab and its a full face along with the F/W it chatters a bit but not to bad.







I am actually in the process of boosting and hopefully ill be around 16 to 18 psi. As for who else i know loves southbend a couple guys with 450 whp cars have them and ive heard nothing but good from them.
As for your set up it looks great. I have a peloquin as well and VF SS. Are the level 2.9 axles like the raxle axles?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Horrible company haha....








Well the guys in the R32 forum said warm things about this: http://www.streetwerke.com/xca...age=1

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:27 PM 12-14-2008_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:28 PM 12-14-2008_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:28 PM 12-14-2008_

streetwerke = clutchmaster = clutchnet That stg 4 blew after 2 weeks for us
Spec = southbend


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
How is the pedal feel?
I dont want it to be on/off and hard..
How much boost do you use on it?

This thing you mean?
Southbend
OFE Series
SS Stage 4
$1400.00
675 Torque
Ft. Lbs
Or the FE Series: SS Stage 5:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Its a clutch jungel out there!

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:05 PM 12-14-2008_

Here is the first sign of a SCAM
*675 Torque
Ft. Lbs*
That OEM plate that they modify cant even handle 500 Ft. Lbs


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_ Are the level 2.9 axles like the raxle axles?

I have no clue. Its from the driveshaft shop. DSS.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here is the first sign of a SCAM
*675 Torque
Ft. Lbs*
That OEM plate that they modify cant even handle 500 Ft. Lbs









So its all crap?








But when using this R32 02M as a fwd, would it get LESS stress than if you use it as awd?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

wheel hop with FWD seem to kill alot more then full grip AWD.
Much more TQ stress on parts with wheel hop


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Upps..... A little TO wide























Here you can see how wrong this is....











_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:11 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## scallscud (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome build


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (scallscud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scallscud* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome build









Thanx


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Here is a DRP 02M from V6 4Motion build as a FWD box.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Golf-4-V6-D...A1318
Stock AWD 02M








Rebuild as a FWD 02M


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some test fitting:


















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:37 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

02M has landed. 15 hour drive to get it. Tired, but got to buy some cheap beer in Sweden and take a couple off pics before Im hitting bed.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

My digital camera have been out on some fieldtrips with my work.
So it doesnt take the same pics it used to when it was new.
But here I tried to get a pic off the 02M numbers on the R32 box:


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

02M 301 103D is listed as the transmission case


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Got another package from a fellow Vortexer today. 82.5mm Wiseco and ARP main studs.







































































Merry Christmas Kristian











_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:52 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_02M 301 103D is listed as the transmission case

Where can I see what 02M this is then?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

nice christmas gifts kristian







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2bar on your gt35r and you are ready for bug run next year..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:48 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

It should be 02M 300 xxx
Sorry don't know where it is usually stamped


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

With the 9:1 Wiseco pistons, what headgasket should I go for?
OEM Stock?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

mk 4 steel gasket


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_mk 4 steel gasket

But the he will have *9.6:1 CR *due to the fact that his pistons are made for MK3 gasket.
This is why we always order the 8.0:1 = 8.6:1 with MK4 gasket


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So, to sum it up I need a stock 10:1 mk3 gasket.
The mk4 gasket is 10.5:1 and I will end up with a little to high compression I asume.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_So, to sum it up I need a stock 10:1 mk3 gasket.
The mk4 gasket is 10.5:1 and I will end up with a little to high compression I asume.

As a good comparision.
My 10.5 cr engine cant handle the turbo 30psi file pre ignition file even on E85.
But the 8.6 cr engine have zero problems.
Btw ask Jeff at C2 if he can pull of 5-10* on the entire ignition map on your file and youll be fine with MK4 gasket.
But 22-30psi on almost 10:1 seems dangarous


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you can have steel head gasket ho lowered the comp with 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_you can have steel head gasket ho lowered the comp with 1.

What gasket?
MK3 gasket 9.0:1
Mk4 steel multi layer gasket = 9.6:1


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the gasket im talking about is not a stock gasket.. i use that gasket in my own street car 2,5 bar without problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_the gasket im talking about is not a stock gasket.. i use that gasket in my own street car 2,5 bar without problems.

That mid 12sek 2.5bar GT42 car?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

meet me from 100km/t to 300km/t and i will beat your little turbo a way..btw lets see next year hos fastet on the trac.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_meet me from 100km/t to 300km/t and i will beat your little turbo a way..btw lets see next year hos fastet on the trac.

Fastest?
GT45 800kg bucket or a normal 1450kg streetcar?
It would be sad if you dont get 2sek faster times then my shoping car


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we will see..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Z-Nitrous "Henke" did like this with OEM gasket:
http://www.garaget.org/?car=1001&image=107858


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Z-Nitrous "Henke" did like this with OEM gasket:
http://www.garaget.org/?car=1001&image=107858

its cheaper to sell the pisons and get lower cr then to O-ring the block.








Start of with asking Jeff if he can make a tune for 9.6:1 CR


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Its not a option to drive on 9.6:1 anyway.
I need to do somethiong else.
There are many users with 9:1 comp pistons in here.
What do you do?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Its not a option to drive on 9.6:1 anyway.
I need to do somethiong else.
There are many users with 9:1 comp pistons in here.
What do you do?

There were a bunch that keept blowing headgaskets here on vortex until we figured this out








But you can add 850cc injector to the 630cc file and run it on E85 and 9.6 problem is solved


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wouldent go with regular gas with 9:1 anyway in high boost
,exhaust temps will be very high
go with 8.5:1 pistons or oring and fill the tank with E85


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_wouldent go with regular gas with 9:1 anyway in high boost
,exhaust temps will be very high
go with 8.5:1 pistons or oring and fill the tank with E85

Problem is that he already bought the pistons.
Thin 1.5mm headspacer with 2 x Mk4 gaskets might be a solution also.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Kristian känner du nån som kan svarva din kolvar?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Maybe Oslo sylinder service can do that. They have done alot off amazing engine jobs..








Or can I use a MK4 gasket, with C2 9:1 cr spacer maybe? I think its like 1.5 mm


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:25 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i think my "stage 5" got some pics on page 3
8.0:1 MK3 gasket 8.6:1 MK4 gasket piston.
Outer edge is ~6mm and the pit is same dept as oem


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you can do you own gasket if you want to lower the comp with 1:1..no problem kristian...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Ok, so Ive been talking to Erik, a 11 sec Swedish VR6Turbo maniac with a 02M build. He and I are gonna order a Clutchnet setup.
Its "pretty" cheap and are holding good power he told me. At least enought for my setup.
I tried to explain to Clutchnet my car and gearbox setup, but they didnt understand me. And I totaly understand that, since its a custom setup.
But Erik said that Audi TT 6Speed clutche's should fit.
So this is where im at so far:
http://www.clutchnet.com/produ...age=1
http://www.clutchnet.com/produ...age=1


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Talk to James from fourseasontuning, he'll help you out. I just finished ordering a clutchnet for my 02M AWD conversion. i really can't say enough about how helpful he is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You bought an R32 transmission, so u need an R32 kit. The flywheels on the R32 and 2.8 24v have different offsets.


_Modified by VR6rocks at 5:56 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

hahh...
Good info Elie. As always from you
But fourseassion sells Clutchmaster. Not clutchnet.
Diffrence? I have no clue. Only thing I know, is that both Erik and Foffa have had Clutchnet, and it was holding up alot better than other USA brands.
Ok, im gonna hear what they have to say.
This is like they say in the Army:
Learning by doing!

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:28 PM 1-9-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:29 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

After reading this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3690110 Im really not sure what to use.
2.8 24V flywheel, and 2.8 24V 4Motion PP and disc?
Pressure plate:
http://www.sachsperformance.co....html
Disc:
http://www.sachsperformance.co....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_After reading this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3690110 Im really not sure what to use.
2.8 24V flywheel, and 2.8 24V 4Motion PP and disc?
Pressure plate:
http://www.sachsperformance.co....html
Disc:
http://www.sachsperformance.co....html


its just those guys who have that problem.
The problem is acctually that you over press the clutch.
sachs sell some clutch stops.

you can use all 6-speed 240mm clutch


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

its just those guys who have that problem.
The problem is acctually that you over press the clutch.
sachs sell some clutch stops.

you can use all 6-speed 240mm clutch 

Im really tempted to just get the 2137,-USD







complete SRE R32T kit.
Fredrik, I got this from Germany:
Hello Kristian,

thanks for your inquiry for a Sachs Race Engineering (SRE) performance clutch.
The custom made R32Turbo clutch already contains a special, lightened steel flywheel. So you´ve to 
replace your old R32 OEM Flywheel also. This clutch is used in 600-700hp R32 Turbo engines without
any problems (almost in street cars).
If you want to buy the “normal” Performance clutch kit for the R32, it can handle about 480Nm with
the organic Performance clutch disc. Because of that the Performance clutch is a 1:1 replacement for 
the original clutch, it should be fit on your R32 flywheel also. Our Performance clutch has the same 
sizes as the original clutch. 
With that kind of power you´ve should think about the R32 Turbo custom made clutch kit with lightened
steel flywheel. (But I don´t know how much torque you have now).

If you´ve any questions, don´t hesitate to contact me.


















So Im gonna hear with Erik, if he wants to use a Sachs instead off Clutchnet. They had free shipping to Sweden as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:04 PM 1-10-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:11 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Im really tempted to just get the 2137,-USD







complete SRE R32T kit.
Fredrik, I got this from Germany:
Hello Kristian,

thanks for your inquiry for a Sachs Race Engineering (SRE) performance clutch.
The custom made R32Turbo clutch already contains a special, lightened steel flywheel. So you´ve to 
replace your old R32 OEM Flywheel also. This clutch is used in 600-700hp R32 Turbo engines without
any problems (almost in street cars).
If you want to buy the “normal” Performance clutch kit for the R32, it can handle about 480Nm with
the organic Performance clutch disc. Because of that the Performance clutch is a 1:1 replacement for 
the original clutch, it should be fit on your R32 flywheel also. Our Performance clutch has the same 
sizes as the original clutch. 
With that kind of power you´ve should think about the R32 Turbo custom made clutch kit with lightened
steel flywheel. (But I don´t know how much torque you have now).

If you´ve any questions, don´t hesitate to contact me.


















So Im gonna hear with Erik, if he wants to use a Sachs instead off Clutchnet. They had free shipping to Sweden as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:04 PM 1-10-2009_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:11 PM 1-10-2009_


the problem isnt the clamp force of the plate.
Clutchnet and sachs OEM sport have same clamp force.
But the clutchnet 3 puck will hold more TQ and the solid center will last longer then the sachs spring version.
its the plate it self that start to flex when you add heavy duty springs to it.
it will not hold a 600-700hp R32 = 1000nm+
So these clutches will work.
4-puck = 650nm sachs
3-puck = 750nm clutchnet (clutchnet use modified sachs pressureplates)

But after this its twin disc 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:23 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here is what I ordered:
1. Clutchnet x2 red pressure plate, 4 puck solid hub disc and a fourseasion flywheel for 2.8 24V fwd.
2. Tstat housing and a 70C termostat for 24V.
3. Complete engine block gasket set.
4. Glyco complete bearing kit.
5. Timing chain kit
6. Peloquin 02M fwd diff
7: Schimmel Performance head spacer. So I will get 8.4:1
So its just to sit and wait for parts, so the rebuild can begin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Foffa: Erik got the 2xred PP










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:26 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## importtuner730 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

hello what filter are u using for ur mass air flow sensor in pic above


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (importtuner730)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importtuner730* »_hello what filter are u using for ur mass air flow sensor in pic above

pm replied.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

630cc Siemens injectors, do they fit bolt on OBD2 VR6?


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:13 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_630cc Siemens injectors, do they fit bolt on OBD2 VR6?

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:13 AM 1-17-2009_

yes


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes

So it will be








Just traded 2 OEM R32 driveshafts that I got with the 02M, with 6x630cc Siemens injectors.
Gonna use DSS shafts anyway.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:01 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Just got the Schimmel headspacer. So I will get 8.4:1 compresion.
































And thanx to a fellow VWortexer, "yellowslc" I found out that I have the right 02M. Not the one that US R32 have, that blows the bearing house in the middle you can see on the picture here. You can see 3 "bulks" in the casing. 
They can be ID'd by the plastic end cap over the mainshaft in the drivers side of the transmission case. 
This is pictures off how the strongest 02M looks like:




























_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:06 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some new parts came in today. Gonna start building the car now.
24V VR6 Tstat housing 70C termostat








MK4 Cabels








24V VR6 flywheel








Clutchnet 4 puck








Key to sucsess with FWD.....
























ARP bolts for 02M Peloquin
















Chain kit
























Bearings..


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

wow that's some mighty fun parts you got there.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What gasket?
MK3 gasket 9.0:1
Mk4 steel multi layer gasket = 9.6:1

so i just wanna make sure i understood this properly. The mk4 HG will add an xtra .6 on your CR, if you use it on mk3? 
So if you order 8.5:1 and use oem mk3 your actually at 8.5:1, whereas if you order 8.5:1 and use oem mk4 your at 9.1:1 ?? All this being in mk3 vr6. 
If it was in mk4, you would order oem mk4 HG and it wouldnt affect the CR ? Or it would still ad the .6 ?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
so i just wanna make sure i understood this properly. The mk4 HG will add an xtra .6 on your CR, if you use it on mk3? 
So if you order 8.5:1 and use oem mk3 your actually at 8.5:1, whereas if you order 8.5:1 and use oem mk4 your at 9.1:1 ?? All this being in mk3 vr6. 
If it was in mk4, you would order oem mk4 HG and it wouldnt affect the CR ? Or it would still ad the .6 ? 

It doesnt matter what car the engine is in. 12V VR6 is the same. MK4 12V have 10.5:1 and a MK3 12V have 10:1
The mk4 gasket is stronger than the mk3, so it can take more boost.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

I have the same 9:1 pistons and am using a C2 headspacer (NOT BY CHOICE). When VAN KRONENBURG built my motor, I didn't know till I picked up the car that the spacer was in the car. This efects boots performance drastically. 10 PSI is nothing with low CR pistons and spacer. My recommendation is to use MK IV gasket by itself. 
IM me on the 02M conversion if you need info. I did exactly the same thing last year. You are changing the 2 output shafts and ring gear right? New parts from the dealer is around 600 Euro. I changed mine and its great - reach 60KM @ 6,000RPM in 1st gear, 120KM @ 6000RPM in 2nd


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

bump for a crazy asss car.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

It is alot off work left, but I have a plan on all this. And the 02M conversion is going to be nice. Looking foreward to feel how the 35R 1.06 are compared to the ****ty T04S ar63.
And the clutch feel. If there is any feel...


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
It doesnt matter what car the engine is in. 12V VR6 is the same. MK4 12V have 10.5:1 and a MK3 12V have 10:1
The mk4 gasket is stronger than the mk3, so it can take more boost.


ok ok i got it thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you set on DSS axles? I have 24v VR6 US spec-O2M...with peloquin installed...DSS Stage 2.9 axles...I have gone through 2 sets of the DSS...their warranty has been great so far, however the waranty info reads only a 1 year warranty. For the money, look at Bildon or Raxles--Lifetime Warranty--with the peloquin, u will still be breaking CV joints with your power level.
I am still at stock power levels-waiting for Turbo to go on. I have upgraded clutch, lightweight flywheel, pulleys, peloquin,etc...break CV joints every 6 months...
DSS has warrantied them without issue, and they have been on the car over a year...but I am waiting for the day I break the CV joints again, and they say they wont warranty them.
Good Luck...watching your build!!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Me and a friend are waiting an answer from Raxels..
So im not sure what to use yet.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Bildon has a set of "unbreakable" axles as well...for the price I would go with either Raxles or Bildon, just for that Lifetime Warranty....I have no complaints from DSS< just nervous about a weak warranty on a product we will still break.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...=none
Cant find them on their web page.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

DSS already has stage 2.9 axles specifically for this exacted conversion (4WD TO 2WD 02M in a GOLF III)which was for my conversion last year. Ask them to pull up the axel specs for Don's car in Germany.
Nobody else has axles for this conversion.
As for clutches, I went with the Eurospec Sport 6 puck racing clutch; almost stock feel. Not sure how it holds because the gearbox hasn't seen the track yet. I went with a steel 12lb flywheel and it is a little noisy so you may want to stick with OE FW.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

don't know if it was mentioned or not, but for those of you who cant afford SQS, the 02J gear set is pretty darn strong and is a direct bolt in when swapping with the 02a


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Zupek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zupek* »_don't know if it was mentioned or not, but for those of you who cant afford SQS, the 02J gear set is pretty darn strong and is a direct bolt in when swapping with the 02a

but then you end up with weaker syncros. so its a 6 of one, half a dozen of another, situation.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
but then you end up with weaker syncros. so its a 6 of one, half a dozen of another, situation.









I thought I'd heard of people combining the strength of the 02J gears and the 02A synchros. Is that not a good compromise?


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

where did you get the keychain?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (veearesixxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
I thought I'd heard of people combining the strength of the 02J gears and the 02A synchros. Is that not a good compromise?

It is. The SQS is even stronger. My SQS kit was only gears. It holds a 20 psi VRT engine just fine. 


_Quote, originally posted by *veearesixxer* »_where did you get the keychain?

Gruven parts..
Here are the Sachs/Clutchnet pressure plate:









This part, that the 4 puck disc is gonna work against, says Sachs all over it. Under beneath, if you look really good.


















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:09 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Dont know but I have destroyed the best clutchnet stuff they sell in less than 1000KM


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (hotsk1llet98)*

my clutchnet 4 puck held 1 year on my old motor car half a year straight street abuse and nitrous it now held over 600whp dont mock clutchnet there awsome


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (lil8v)*

Engine is finally out. Car hasnt been running since july. Some reasons for that, but I had a great time doing some work on the car again.









































Pics from a very dirty engine bay.









































Here is a pic off the horrible oil return hose that came with the Kinetic kit. It broke right off, when I gave it a little twist!!!!








Its dangerous to drive with!








Inside of the hose, was hard as plastic!



















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:17 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

This is why all >OEM applications have steel pipe.
Rubber hose is so EIP


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is why all >OEM applications have steel pipe.
Rubber hose is so EIP










Yup... I think it's funny that Turbonetics still uses rubber as an oil return solution.





















Braided line FTW!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Inspection on my stock engine. It looked really good. After 3 years off boost, it looked good.
Exept this crap, that was replced in 2004.....
















Stock rods/pistons








A small crack between to piston rings.. Picutre dont show it
















Stock head looked fine:
















Crank seemed fine..








Block seemed fine..
























Strong soap, before hig pressure water...
















When I bought the car back inn 2004, it had a fresh chain kit on it.
Here are evidence on why it needed a chain job back then
















Some parts... 









Ok, I delivered the block, pistons, rods, bearings and the crank for rebuild. The block is going into a acid bath for 2 days, then painted black. Bore up from 81mm to 82.5mm.
Then but the block togheter with all measurements and torque specs.








It was alot off V8 and European goodies on the floor inside this machine shop here in Oslo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is where the magic is gonna be done.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice to see that your projekt is moving forward kristian..when you are done you will have a nice driving mascine..







35r 1.06 is one of the best turbos for vr6..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Nice to hear you say that 
Takk








02M mounts from C2motorsports.co.uk is ordered
02M DSS axels are ordered. 1100 USD incl shipping










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:52 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

very good thread from beginning to now! subscribed! i enjoyed every page.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*

While im waiting on my engine, some new front brakes came in.
Hope they will fit








MK4 R32 334mm


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Here are the Sachs/Clutchnet pressure plate:








_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:09 PM 2-17-2009_

Mine looked a lot different. Got it about a month ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Mine looked a lot different. Got it about a month ago.









your = 02a and his is 02M


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

OEM 0BD2 288mm discs vs OEM R32 334mm discs








The screws on the backside of my Mito wheels are touching the calipper. So im gonna try a thin spacer between.

















So I hope no more picture's of me like this, when the pads went on fire and flames sticking out from the rims
























_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:58 PM 3-27-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:59 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

C2Motorsports.co.uk 02M mounts and some sand blasted engine parts. Still waiting on my long block to be finished.









































C2Motorsports.co.uk have almost half price on their 02M conversion parts, compared to Dutchbuild........


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Walking around kicking dust these days... Waiting for the engine to be ready, and some more 02M parts.. 
Here are some off the 02M I need for the awd to fwd job:
















And here is a custom aluminium piece my good friend Erik in Sweden made for me. Like he and Foffa told me, the awd diff is a little longer than the fwd. You can see it on the picture, because I havent changed the diff yet. BTW Erik is doing the same 02M swap. He is going 1600cc and twin GT3071R Turbo's on E85





















"








Some off you might remember the picture I had off the 9.5x17" OZ wheel with 215/40-17" tire? Well, here is how the Potenza tire looked like when I took it off today







Thrash....
















Old vs New sensor








And the C2Motorsports.co.uk custom 02M adapter







Hope it will hold up! Not sure if im gonna re-weld it to be stronger...











_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:34 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## VR6T_mex (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

HELLO GOOD AFTERNOON I WATCH HAVE A VR6, DID THE MODIFICATION TO HIM TO I DISTURB BUT SHE PASSES THE SIGIENTE TO ME, I ACCELERATE WHEN IT AND REACHES (9 PSI) BLOCKS THE COMPUTER TO ME YOUR YOU CAN HELP ME SO THAT I DO NOT PASS THIS TO ME I AM DE MEXICO AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH YOUR AID THANKS.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (VR6T_mex)*

Some updates.
Next monday im gonna pick up the engine bottom.
Fresh buildt, with: Wiseco 82.5mm pistons, H-Beam rods, new bearings, new chain setup and ARP on everything.
Got new tires today as well. Toyo Proxes T1R 215/40-17" Had them before, and like them very much. And the price is very good on them over here.
The driveshaft shop 02M / 02A axels came in today. And WOW was THAT a fast delivery! Took 7 days, Right to the door! AMAZING!, and thank you!
Hope the service is the same when/if they brake








Description:
These are the new Level 2.9 475HP axles for the 93-98 Golf / GTI / Jetta with O2M 6-Speed Trans conversion. The set now features our chromoly cross groove 108mm inner CV. The standard 108mm inner CV has a very large internal spline (1.125 in diameter) the problem is that the outer CV internally has a much smaller diameter spline. What we have done is made a custom bar and CV races for both ends. We have made the inner CV spline smaller and the outer CV spline bigger, equalizing the bar size and make it significantly more torsional. This will be a very large advantage to any other axle on the market today. The outer CV also sports a newly designed cage and race that is thicker and 50% stronger than previous models. This is a direct bolt in unit and has a 1 year warranty.











































Same with the black Garrett turbo blanket I got from Issam N. Abed at INAengineering.com 
Super fast delivery, and no trouble http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:19 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Tom Long)*

Looking great Kristian, can't wait to see the new block together and that blanket on the 35R


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looking great Kristian, can't wait to see the new block together and that blanket on the 35R









Thanx.















Im always wondering, if there is something I have forgot.








Its alot of parts floating around right now. So I hope everything is going as planed.








Wanna say a big tank you to C2Motorsports.co.uk as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great company, with alot off nice tips and tricks.







I got the reverse light and engine speed sensors thanx to them. Not the one's that are fitted to the 02M it self. But the one's that go from the harness that connect to them. ETKA was a big mess to look thru


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

I think I will be instaling my 2007 C2 42# setup first. Because I know there isnt anything wrong with it. I has been running perfect.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some boring pics... Engine builders was all ready, but I had wrong rod bolts..... Boring.... Here some pics








R32 starter.... Is it ok? 








R32 brakes... 








Balancing, wight adjustment... 
















Fixing OZ wheels.... 7.5x17" front, 8.5x17" back..








DONE...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Engine block was finished at the workshop today. So I went to pick it up.
Then it was straight to the garage and start working.
New lips on the 0Z Mito's
















Cable shift setup from VR6 to R32. 02A/02M. 
02M on top.

















Div pics..









































After a acid bath, the block looks like new.
Everything inside is brand new. H-profil rods, new bearing, ARP everywere and 82.5mm Wiseco pistons.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

Yellowstuff and some new brake lines:









Crank was balanced togheter with the new 02M flywheel, pressureplate.
The crank was 2 gram off. 2 gram! Thats nothing!. So it was all running at 750rpm in the test bench. And the flywheel was 100% spot on! Clutchnet PP was 2.2 gram of. So they drilled some holes in it to get at zero. Now, everything is at ZERO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*

My friend in his 1984 Jetta 2.9 VR6 Turbo, with DTA S80, SQS gearbox and 9:1 engine. Filling up his tank, like all VRT owners are getting good on:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_My friend in his 1984 Jetta 2.9 VR6 Turbo, with DTA S80, SQS gearbox and 9:1 engine. Filling up his tank, like all VRT owners are getting good on:

hahahhahaah
i remember getting on the highway one time
6 gallons in the passat will let it go lean under accelleration
the head gasket was leaking when i immediately pulled into gas station
the leaking head gasket let coolant into #1
when i restarted the engine
it sounded like the crank snapped in half
hydrolocked - bent the rod slightly
everyone i could see was staring at my car...wtf
so i rolled it backward in gear which un hydrolocks into the exhuast
but it doesn't straighten the rod
after replacing the head gasket, i noticed the oil 20 degrees high
so i took the head back off and installed a junk yard rod
yeah fill up the tank


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Yes, another VR6-T (EL DRIFTO)*

DRP box, or the weaker R32 box???


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looking good


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v.i.massive* »_looking good









Thanx.


























































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:17 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

The new C2 MAF that comes in the 630cc setup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Got some job done. Hoping for a start up on sunday 21.
DSS 02M/VR6 axels mounted.








OEM 288mm vs 334mm R32 brakes:
































Painted the intercooler black, so it doesnt show:








Some engine pictures:












































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:42 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Good update...........


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Good update...........

It has been all the "little" things after the engine/02M went into the car, that have taken alot off time. And as always: Much more time than planed.
But im in a good mood, and I hope that ive done a decent job, so this thing will run smooth.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks verry nice
Post some vid's if you have the chance to shoot some.


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Hoping for a start up on sunday 21

Did you meet your goal? I guess you still have 2 1/2 hours







I hope you did, she looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (We.B.Dubbin)*

looks good kristian...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

Just got an e-mail from Kristian with a vid from the first start up on the C2 630cc ProMAF tune








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4FNUoPjp34


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

The car fired straight up with a perfect idle. 
The 02M setup is super tight, and the brakes are really working
No issues so far.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

I havent been boosting that much yet. Around 10 psi, just playing a little. But im not sure, if my Bosch 044 fuelpump or GT35R will max out first. Or should I get another pump? And just double the crazy loud pump noise with 100%








DSS axels where plugn play. And for all European guys, im using my orginal ECU. So C2 software do work








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took some pics on bugrun in Sweden this year. And was talking alot to a guy called Erik. He have been running VR6 bi-turbo for some years. 02M conversion with Peloquin,dss axels and clutchnet 3 puck. 
He was having issues with grip. And here is the reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:00 PM 6-28-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 4:47 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
I havent been boosting that much yet. Around 10 psi, just playing a little. But im not sure, if my Bosch 044 fuelpump or GT35R will max out first. Or should I get another pump? And just double the crazy loud pump noise with 100%








DSS axels where plugn play. And for all European guys, im using my orginal ECU. So C2 software do work








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took some pics on bugrun in Sweden this year. And was talking alot to a guy called Erik. He have been running VR6 bi-turbo for some years. 02M conversion with Peloquin,dss axels and clutchnet 3 puck. 
He was having issues with grip. And here is the reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:00 PM 6-28-2009_


TWIN GT3071R from *pagparts *with custom compressor housing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
900whp potential on E85


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Damn thats sick..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Update from Norway.
The 02M ratio is a little short.
Might be the Euro gearing for R32 that is a bit shorter then US spec R32 and Audi TT.
02M XXX conversion from some strange SEAT Leon or similar = 62MPh 6th gear 2900rpm 
02M DRP conversion from Golf vr6 24v 4-motion or similar = 62MPh 6th gear 2400rpm 

He also says that his new fancy drive shafts have already leaked all the joint grease








Car runs great at 0.8bar


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

10-12 psi to break the engine in. axel grease all over the place. And the bolts that holds the 02M bracket needs to be glued with Loctite or something. Cause all 3 screws was all losse, and offcourse same with the gearbox.
I have been trying out the BKR7E with no gapping. Car miss fires at high rpm. And when I rev it up, it shoots black smoke, and doesnt run well at all. 
AEM A/F gauge is telling me around 12:1 at 12 psi third gear.
R32 02M has VERY short gears with 215/40-17"
2900 rpm at 62mph. So I run around in third gear, where I used 2th with the 02A SQS box.
Clutchnet pp and solid 4 puck is actually pretty ok to drive with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The 02M pedal feel is so much better to the 02A.
So right now ive done 600 kilometers with mineral oil.
Just got Valvoline semi synthetic sae 10/60 Racing V1 oil to it.
Have been boosting around 12 psi again, but I think my plugs needs re-gapping. Gonna try out 0.24 and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

try the bosch silber F2 (cs) plugs.
cost ~50skr each


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_10-12 psi to break the engine in.
I have been trying out the BKR7E with no gapping. Car miss fires at high rpm. And when I rev it up, it shoots black smoke, and doesnt run well at all 

Strange. I've used BKR7E's at 15psi with no gapping and no misses. Stock coilpack @ 3ms dwell.
Are you still running E85? Could it be that? 
Are you getting 12 E85 AFR, or 12 pump Gas AFR? 
02M sounds great. Definitely on my to do list!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Strange. I've used BKR7E's at 15psi with no gapping and no misses. Stock coilpack @ 3ms dwell.
Are you still running E85? Could it be that? 
Are you getting 12 E85 AFR, or 12 pump Gas AFR? 
02M sounds great. Definitely on my to do list!

Never ran any E85, just stock 98/99 Shell/Statoil pump gas. And if I recall right, I used stock gapping on my 7e's with the 42# program.
Anyhow. Im so tired off the car now, and have vacation, so I dont wanna see it for awhile








Hope I get some motivation back when im home again. Gonna try regapping first. 
Foffa: I know "stock" Audi RS2 plugd works great. Bosch silber 2, Ive never heard off. They sound very hot ? 
And something that I think is strange:
The rev limit is sat at 7200rpm. And when I hit that, its like a fuel cut or something. It shuts of and I need to wait couple of seconds to continue


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Never ran any E85, just stock 98/99 Shell/Statoil pump gas. And if I recall right, I used stock gapping on my 7e's with the 42# program.
Anyhow. Im so tired off the car now, and have vacation, so I dont wanna see it for awhile








Hope I get some motivation back when im home again. Gonna try regapping first. 
Foffa: I know "stock" Audi RS2 plugd works great. Bosch silber 2, Ive never heard off. They sound very hot ? 
And something that I think is strange:
The rev limit is sat at 7200rpm. And when I hit that, its like a fuel cut or something. It shuts of and I need to wait couple of seconds to continue









audi RS2 are bosch "5"
The bosch F2cs is the real race plug that is the key to power








No missfire and no gapping


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Will order, and see how they work.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPARK-PLUG...%3A50
Thanx Foffa.


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:57 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77SzLT9ST3A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-efXDJ5Qfc
11 PSI
Breaking in the engine..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

The C2 02M bracket is bent. 2 of 3 bolts that holds the bracket was loose, and the treads in the casing is damaged.








Its always something, right?








Its bent in the front.
Well, I guess I need to put Helicoil treads into the casing, and bend the bracket back again. Its so tight with space down there, so I hope I dont need to have the 02M out off the car.








Car is running 15 psi, and are fast enought for me right now.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some more pics. The video is not that good. Its 11 psi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31jYn6EHkNQ

















































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:46 PM 9-5-2009_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:27 PM 9-5-2009_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:40 PM 9-5-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:44 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Running 25 psi with afr at 11.5-12.1.
Its starting to get really cold outside, so the grip is not that good.
I need fifth gear to get max traction. So the torque feeling of being pulled down into the seat is not that brutal as I was hoping, because the Peloquin are having some serious issues in this cold weather. Tires are screaming in 4th gear, and the push when shifting to fifth is pretty hard. 
Running [email protected]
With 215/40-17" tires, this gear ratio is pretty short








Volkswagen Golf R32 MK4.
Transmission: 6-Speed Manual 
1st Gear Ratio: 3.36:1 
2nd Gear Ratio: 2.09:1 
3rd Gear Ratio: 1.47:1 
4th Gear Ratio: 1.10:1 
5th Gear Ratio: 0.86:1 
6th Gear Ratio: 0.72:1 
Reverse Ratio: 3.08:1 
Final Drive Ratio: 4.24:1 



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:03 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

All new parts in the front chassi. 02M speed sensor is up and running.
3" straight with Magnaflow race cat. KW Inox2 coilovers mounted.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utnKDYNi-B8


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:06 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

































Todays exhaust, until the new 3" Vibrant silenser is on:








Bosch 044 LOUD


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

have you ever tested 28 psi on your car kristian..?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

amazing car man!
youve been much inspiration to my vr6t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_have you ever tested 28 psi on your car kristian..?

25psi has been max. But it was not pulling as hard as it should. But now, with the speed sensor working, I hope the engine will work as it should. The rev limiter is working as it should now. Before, it shutted the engine of when hitting 7200 rpm. And I have taken off the Simmons 2.5" rear silencer








I still need to do a adjustment to the front wheels before hitting any boost. Feels like the wheels are pointing in every direction when driving.. Someting I guess they do


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_amazing car man!
youve been much inspiration to my vr6t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanx for kind words.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanx Fredrik.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_

















It has been a few Porsrche 993 and 996's owners on the freeway that have been smiling alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One S 55AMG owner shock his hand and gave me the thumb up after a few pulls


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

New Spax RSX coilovers are ordered.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Some new stuff going on to the car. Spax coilovres wasnt made from the factory yet, so I desided to drop them. But anyway, here are some pics from new parts and a trip to Bugrun Sweden 2 weeks ago.










Coilovers:










Some BUGRUN 2010 pics
Orginal OBD2 VR6 Turbo GT35R with C2 63# software og spacer plate. 1.3bar on M/T dekk. 11,6 sec quarter mile.


















Stahlerz 12V VR6 twin GT3076R. PPH in Sweden got 640whp on it
Same setup on the rolling raod test at Bugrun gave 824 hp on the flywheel.... 



































Bora V6 4Motion with R32 motor










INA 044 catch tank


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Had the car in a random shop that had free time to adjust my front suspension after installing coilovers.

After 5 ours, the only thing the "kid" had done, was to make the caster/camber even worse, bent one of my OZ wheels and THEN he came to me and said the car was all done! I saw that left front wheel was not in position. I told him to see it himself. Then he said: Look at the papers, its all "green" numbers, and everything is good. At the top of the paper, it said Golf VR6 Syncro.....:^)

He didnt know the diffrence.... So I told him to get the car inside, and choose Vento VR6. Then you can adjust my suspension, and DO IT RIGHT THIS TIME.... They are gonna buy a new ring/lip for my OZ rim.

Some pictures:










New rims that Ive borrowed from a friend, while the 3 split Mito are at service with a new ring:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

porsche rims:thumbup::thumbup:  rest of it sucks..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Waiting for new 38mm WG gasket, and a 1bar spring is going in.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I like the porsche wheels better.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad you're getting that wheel situation straightened out. :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd have to agree with DieGTI im a fan of those porsche twists as well. 

eitherway Ive always been a fan of your car :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanx for comments guys :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Waterhose broke on the highway today. Looked like the hole car was ready to explode. Alot off coolant water, went right to the DP. 
Its a part of the game I guess :laugh:



























Alu pipe, and get the hose as far away from the DP as possible.










Took awhile to get dry again after almost 2 liters of cooling water felt right down on the DP. 










Drying up at idle..


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

How did you solve the rev limiter issues? i've got the same shut-off feeling..


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Cars looking hot:thumbup:

Sucks about the hose. Easy fix though


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

So I guess even Samco hoses don't like excessive heat.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice :thumbup:how much did you have to move the rear trans mount before you welded it back on ?? doing a 02m swap in my bt 1.8t corrado right now ..got pics???


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pimS said:


> How did you solve the rev limiter issues? i've got the same shut-off feeling..


I got a new speed sensor, and its all up and running. Works perfect :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

teh sensor in the gearbox? i've got an extra one laying around so i could always try it


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

I said it last monday (VACN meet at Lørenskog) and I'll say it again, that's really a nice car you got there!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

830Miles 3 days.. No issues. 








FOLKESTAD/ØRSTA 

Sæbø,Norway. Small place =


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Nice pics... glacial canyons. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Just blew my clutch... 5th gear 25 psi, and booom 
Felt like the car went out of gear. So I pulled it off the highway, and stopped. Put it into 1.gear and when I slowly took the clutch pedal backwards it started to make noise's. Stoped the engine, put the car i 1.gear and went off the brakes. Car started to roll backwards like it was in neutral... 
So something has happend, and I hope its just the pressure plate.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Soo..
What fwd pressureplate to get now ? Sachs Race engineering I know they have alot off goodies, but its so many diffrent types. And I have a US mk4 24V fwd flywheel from Fourseassion...


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

We blew us stage 4 spec. A ebay stage 4 and blew up a stage 4 compotition.. where not having good luck.. anyone have any suggestions.. twin disc is soon

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

only one clutch work for this..sachs race engineering pressureplate and sinter hub. your flywheel should be with the same specs as a stock,so this clutch will fit your flywheel.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

SPEC STG3+ for many miles here
Don't use a gasket on your Tial 38mm, they will constantly blow out! 
Just make sure the surface is flat!
GL


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> only one clutch work for this..sachs race engineering pressureplate and sinter hub. your flywheel should be with the same specs as a stock,so this clutch will fit your flywheel.


But Mickael, there is some 02M fwd pressure plates to choose from when I think of Sachs. Isnt it ? 
I know for sure, it will NOT be anymore US/replica clutches from all those brands we see on here.
Tilton/Dmmotors offcourse. But not regular kits. 
When you say Sachs Race Engineering will hold my friend, im sure it will


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

pressure plates for fwd or awd is the same.. there is 2 sachs race engineering plates i know of. one of them is for a sharan diesel 02m/n..the other one is for 1,8t o2m.. and thats the one that fit in yours.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6 Turbo without 02M box  :



















Find one thing wrong on this pic :laugh: :thumbdown:


















Magnaflow 3" Cat. No wonder I had boosting issues 










3" VR6 Turbo "cat" VS orginal VR6 OBD2 cat. Some diffrence is to be noticed :thumbup:

















Some pics when the R32 box went off....




































Two component seal for the transfercase oil channels:










Div:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

2mm flat steel, bent on the 02M conversion bracket


























Crack...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Cat looks terrible and also an impressive failure on the clutch disc. Maybe contact manufacturer and see if they would replace?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Cat looks terrible and also an impressive failure on the clutch disc. Maybe contact manufacturer and see if they would replace?


Email and pics are sent to the manufacturer


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

All Clutchnet will do, is to give me a new hub. 
Anyways, I have 2 other buddies that needs better 02M clutches. 

So we are ordering from Dmmotorsport. 3 plate disc setup. Hope to be done with some clutch issues for awhile. Its gonna go into my VRT, one R32 Turbo and a mk2 Ralley Golf that has Foffas VR5 Turbo engine in it. And its a Haldex AWD car, so its gonna be fun to see how this clutch will perform  

Its my christmas gift to myself :grinsanta: 




















And a Coilpack spacer.....


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Let me/us know how that spacer works for the coilpack.. did you buy it or make it?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Let me/us know how that spacer works for the coilpack.. did you buy it or make it?


 The spacer is from a company here on Vortex, I cant remember the brand right now... 
Its been out for awhile... Complete kit. I asume the spacer works, when the coilpack does its job without no cracks.. So its not easy to let you know  It was a cheap thing, so why not try it.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Hi, 
Is Foffa dealing with VWs anymore?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

vr-vagman said:


> Hi,
> Is Foffa dealing with VWs anymore?


 
He is not on the same level as he used to, thats for sure. Last time I spoke to him, he had bought a house and had a Audi TT 225 Q. 


Anyway, good news :thumbup: 

Hello Kristian: 
I will send you a new clutch disc on Monday. 
Thank you, 

ClutchNet


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Picked up a new daily driver car today. Just from the VW dealer with full service. 
2001 euro Golf mk4 V6 24V 4Motion.
Its kind of a mini R32, but with a much stronger 02M/4Motion system.
It has the 02M DRP box as standard. Its alot of fun in the snow :biggrinsanta:


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice daily driver!!! You should turbo it :laugh:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

turbo4motion said:


> Nice daily driver!!! You should turbo it :laugh:


Thanx.
I have a turbo toy in the garage, ready for the summer. And im ready with it 
Golf V6 4Motion is just a daily comfort car, that should had the mods that my mk3 has got eace:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice looking daily, hope you enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Nice looking daily, hope you enjoy it. :thumbup:


Thanx. R32 bumpers, coilovers and exhaust should do it. OEM R32 18" OZ as well. See what used parts there is for sale around Norway.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Just ordered two Clutchmasters FX850 twin disc setups from Canada


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I just wanna thank Clay and Nik at CTSTurbo for a new shipping record to Norway ! 6 days, and I could walk to the post office today and pick up the new 02M Clutchmasters FX850 twin disc setup 

Thank you guys, its so good to be confident when ordering parts from you. :thumbup:

Anyway. Here is some pics of the new clutch I hope will perform as good as it looks 



















































Disc number 1, that looks like this might be ok to drive daily in the summer:










Disc number 2, that doesnt look that forgiving :laugh:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Pressureplate:










Custom release bearing, 02M


----------



## v-g (Jun 18, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Its kind of a mini R32, but with a much stronger 02M/4Motion system.


Pardon my ignorance here Kristian, but what does that _really_ mean?




Norwegian-VR6 said:


>


Nice wood ya got there!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

v-g said:


> Pardon my ignorance here Kristian, but what does that _really_ mean?
> 
> 
> Nice wood ya got there!


Nice wood? I love you to :laugh:

MK3 VRT is gonna get the CM 850 twin disc instaled next monday. Its still from 0 to -27C "32F to -15F" over here and alot of snow. :snowcool: 0

But im looking foreward to see how the 850 grips, and how the singel mass is gonna shout


----------



## v-g (Jun 18, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Nice wood? I love you to :laugh:


You got it, good! 

What about my question about your statement: _Its kind of a mini R32, but with a much stronger 02M/4Motion system._
What *is* that about?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

v-g said:


> You got it, good!
> 
> What about my question about your statement: _Its kind of a mini R32, but with a much stronger 02M/4Motion system._
> What *is* that about?


R32 and the V6 4Motion is very similar cars.
Yes, the R32 have better looking interiour "no wood" :heart:, more sporty bumpers, more engine volum, bigger brakes, better flowing head, bigger throttlebody etc etc....
But apart from ALL that "if its something left" its very similar  . 24V 2.8, DRP 02M 4Motion drivetrain. Stronger and more beefier gears than the R32 02M. So the plan is to get some R32 bumpers and exhaust.

Its 55000,-USD for a used mk4 R32 over here. The V6 4Motion is from 21000,-USD.


----------



## v-g (Jun 18, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> R32 and the V6 4Motion is very similar cars.
> Yes, the R32 have better looking interiour "no wood" :heart:, more sporty bumpers, more engine volum, bigger brakes, better flowing head, bigger throttlebody etc etc....
> But apart from ALL that "if its something left" its very similar  . 24V 2.8, DRP 02M 4Motion drivetrain. Stronger and more beefier gears than the R32 02M. So the plan is to get some R32 bumpers and exhaust.
> 
> Its 55000,-USD for a used mk4 R32 over here. The V6 4Motion is from 21000,-USD.


Is it really only 2.8? Anyway, I still can't understand why anything on that car is stronger and beefier than on an R.

Yeah, I know about the prices, I bought mine in Norwegian currency. :laugh:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

v-g said:


> Is it really only 2.8? Anyway, I still can't understand why anything on that car is stronger and beefier than on an R.
> 
> Yeah, I know about the prices, I bought mine in Norwegian currency. :laugh:


Why it is like that, I dont know either. But most big HP 12V and 24V cars in Europe prefer the DRP.
I have it on both my cars 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4520185-DRP-02M-6-speed-gear-kit.&highlight=drp


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Just came home from a Army exercise. Tired, hungry for a shower, and thirsty for a beer or ten  
Came home, and since I live next to work I saw the Golf was parked outside off the garage. The guys at work had put the clutch in when I was away  Only for me to fill it up with gear oil and connect the battery. Perfect ! 

Clutchmasters FX850 went in yesterday. Car has been standing still for 7 months. 
Fired right up. No issues. 
Pedal feel is around 50% stiffer than a OEM pedal feel. Not bad at all. 
NO rattle or singelmass flywheel sound at all. Total silence  
I was amazed. The engancement of the pedal is really good as well. Not near as brutal as the 4 puck Clutcnet setup was. 

FX850 feels really good, with no sounds. Now its just up to the clutch to perform  

Happy days. :beer:


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Kristian, do you know if the euro v6 engine is the same as the US 2.8 24v engine? 
if not, what is different?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Enginecose on my 24V is AUE. 
But I think the engines are identical. Mechanicly it should be the very same. 
Maybe diffrent ECU's. 


Drove 5 hours yesterday. No issues.


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Pisko said:


> Kristian, do you know if the euro v6 engine is the same as the US 2.8 24v engine?
> if not, what is different?


 The Euro AUE 24V engine is different to the US 24V in that it has a coilpack and is not full VVT. 
However, the AUE engine is from around 2001, when US VR6's were still 12V.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

turbo4motion said:


> The Euro AUE 24V engine is different to the US 24V in that it has a coilpack and is not full VVT.
> However, the AUE engine is from around 2001, when US VR6's were still 12V.


 Very true. US got the 24V in 2003. AUE is from 2000-2003. 

370 miles on the FX850, some 15 psi pulls and no issues. Feels very good, and you will get used to the pedal pretty fast. 
Soon I will turn it up to 28 psi, and we will see.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Need to replace Powerflex bushings on the control arms after 3 years.
Dirty **** job, I was hoping not to do again when using Powerflex. But I guess not.

What is a better solution? OEM R32 bushings ?
Does R32 control arm fit mk3 ?

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/R32/Suspension/60/1


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Need to replace Powerflex bushings on the control arms after 3 years.
> Dirty **** job, I was hoping not to do again when using Powerflex. But I guess not.
> 
> What is a better solution? OEM R32 bushings ?
> ...


ive done a couple of sets .. they do fit :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

kamahao112 said:


> ive done a couple of sets .. they do fit :thumbup:


Thanx,
The hole control arm fit ?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Thanx,
> The hole control arm fit ?


no not the control arm just the bushing :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

kamahao112 said:


> no not the control arm just the bushing :thumbup:


Nice 

So this should also fit?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Golf-4-R32...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item19be7c3698

VW Golf 4 R32 Powerflex Polyurethane Wishbone Bushes

Powerflex front wishbone bushes for Volkswagen Golf 4 R32 only. The R32 models use a larger bush in the front wishbone front bush, PFF3-501 which has an outside diameter of 45mm.

For other Golf 4 models see part numbers 85-201 & 85-410.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Polyurethane sucks for everything automotive.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vergessen wir es said:


> Polyurethane sucks for everything automotive.


I can't get it to last either. Crack and disintegrate on the control arms when I had them in Mk3's... crack and disintegrate on the dogbone mount of Mk4's (though this might be also related to the poorly designed "aftermarket/performance" dogbone mount.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I can't get it to last either. Crack and disintegrate on the control arms when I had them in Mk3's... crack and disintegrate on the dogbone mount of Mk4's (though this might be also related to the poorly designed "aftermarket/performance" dogbone mount.


...same thing for me... had poly bushing in first set of control arms and after a couple of years they were oval and breaking apart...ended up doing the poly/r32 hybrid control arms some places are offering... and they have been great ....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ended up doing the poly/r32 hybrid control arms some places are offering...


I managed to crack both front and rear poly bushings. Most people only have issues with them on the rears. So now I'm back to stock fronts and R32 on the rears.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanx for inputs guys.
It will be oem R32.

Car runs smooth now. 22 psi.
A little worried for 4th gear, cause that is where the tires hook pretty good. :beer:


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

Keep the Tq below 500 and the 02M should hold up.:thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

bluegrapevrt said:


> Keep the Tq below 500 and the 02M should hold up.:thumbup:


Never dynoed the car. But I run a stock head. I asume the TQ is limited.
Car runs right now with no issues, exept some wishbone "clack" sound. Oem R32 will be fitted.
Software is spot on, and I feel like the car was OEM with 22 psi. BKR7E gapped at 0.24 or 0.6mm.
After 25psi, the bkr7E is trouble. Tried oem Audi RS2 plugs, but no luck. Next is BKR8EIX at 0.24 or 0.6mm :beer:

FX850 makes some Sweeze sound when it engase. But the pedal is very nice, and Im really happy with it so far. Time will show.

Taxi in Oslo, Norway?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsI1dr-P23I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

What are you seeing above 25psi with the Bkr7e's? I am not usually prolonged above 25 but I have not had any shuddering etc.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What are you seeing above 25psi with the Bkr7e's? I am not usually prolonged above 25 but I have not had any shuddering etc.


It just starts to shudder when the boost comes. Sounds like the exhaust is almost exploding


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I know you've found an alternative plug but:
-Did you try other gapping on the 7RE?
-Any chance the shuddering might be spark/coil related (don't remember what you run for coils but is it getting tired)?

I want to try the later style Ford coils to see if I can get better spark performance.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I know you've found an alternative plug but:
> -Did you try other gapping on the 7RE?
> -Any chance the shuddering might be spark/coil related (don't remember what you run for coils but is it getting tired)?
> 
> I want to try the later style Ford coils to see if I can get better spark performance.


Coil is a two year old Beru coilpack.
0.28 is the highest Ive tried on bkr7E. No luck either. 
0.22 I tried years ago, but I dont remember how it perform.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Quick picture after 2 hours driving today. Boost is set at 26 psi. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Went to a local VW/Audi meeting last sunday. Someone got a pic of my Golf.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

From 02M Haldex R32 box, to FWD 02M box :thumbup:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zswytqmxe2U


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Crack in the turbo hose from the turbo. Any change in a little lean AFR ? Nooo... 


























Put all togheter again...

15 year old VR6, never changed the radiator. Guess what was leaking water today


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Car is going into the garage for the winter. MK4 gear mounts incl dogbone is going in. Battery in the back.
Here is a video from a car in my town where I grew up. Looks like fun to me


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Car is going into the garage for the winter. MK4 gear mounts incl dogbone is going in. Battery in the back.
> Here is a video from a car in my town where I grew up. Looks like fun to me


insane :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ahmed121288 (Oct 6, 2011)

hi all i'm a new member ... i wan to ask abut golf gti mk5 if i make the gearbox to D that move from 3'd not move from 1.2.3.4.5.6 & 
the screen turns off & on and maybe someone will Okadna that?


----------



## v-g (Jun 18, 2004)

Ahmed121288 said:


> hi all i'm a new member ... i wan to ask abut golf gti mk5 if i make the gearbox to D that move from 3'd not move from 1.2.3.4.5.6 &
> the screen turns off & on and maybe someone will Okadna that?


 I _think_ you'll get better response over in the appropriate sections. E. g. the Golf V section.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Been awhile simce something has happend to my car.
Really been into AWIC setups last month.
And are concidering this kit. 
http://www.frozenboost.com/product_...=1007&osCsid=ede51ce7a20983ac001b61e2a4e69ffb

What you guys think? Im so tired off leaks.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Really been into AWIC setups last month.
> And are concidering this kit. What you guys think? Im so tired off leaks.


Got the same intercooler but struggling with a place to mount it. I really did not want to have to start relocating items but with that size intercooler it is inevitable.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Got the same intercooler but struggling with a place to mount it. I really did not want to have to start relocating items but with that size intercooler it is inevitable.


Battery and window washer needs to go in the trunk. But apart from that, I dont see any other relocating issues ?

Is the intercooler THAT big ?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

My bay is pretty cramped.

As you said I'll have to ditch the battery and washer fluid reservoir. Kind of a headache and as a result the intercooler has just been sitting for quite a while. Honestly though I've not had any issues with the large A2A that I am running. I don't know why you keep having leaks. With the complicated piper routing of A2A intercoolers I eliminate as much silicone/couplers as possible.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

That intercooler barely fits. 










couple more pics of the fitment here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1516241-Project-Fill-in-the-blank/page8


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> That intercooler barely fits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Andrew 
The cooler is HUGE  Im gonna have a mk4 gearbox mount under there aswell. Looks like the servo oil tank is gonna have a tight fit ! 
Is it worth doing this AWIC setup, compared to the old/already fitted Kinetic intercooler kit?

I know Kubota did almsot 600whp on his Kinetic intercooler setup.
But Im so tired off leaks or possibly leaks. Weld most off the Kinetic piping, and let it be with that maybe ?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

That's what I did. Just eliminate the couplers wherever possible and weld the piping together. I do not get IC leak issues, as a result I can't justify tearing in the car just to install that huge A2W IC on my daily.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That's what I did. Just eliminate the couplers wherever possible and weld the piping together. I do not get IC leak issues, as a result I can't justify tearing in the car just to install that huge A2W IC on my daily.


Kinetic intercooler welding:

1.Weld the coupler under the car, next to the gearbox. From Turbo to intercooler.
2.Weld the coupler between intercooler and TB.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I have silicone at the throttle body and turbo outlet. T-bolt clamps suffice. Did not find it necessary to weld at these locations, remember some level of flex is good and also helps with damping. :thumbup:

BTW, check to see where you have areas that are chaffing your couplers. Not sure the ply silicone couplers that you are using but perhaps try thicker ply.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I had a big air to air Spearco intercooler before this. I went with the AWIC to limit the number of possible leaks as well. I'd say it was worth it... wish I started out with it years ago when I first went turbo.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Last clip in desember, before it went in for winther storage :sly:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Got some parts in the garage, ready for more 12v fun in 2012.
V6 4Motion 02M DRP x2 

























Mocal 16 row oilcooler

























Bahnbrenner billett fuelrail AN6

















David Lindblom makes the most outstanding 02M brackets. So it needed to be a gear bracket from him










Some primer and some paint does make a diffrence 


















Hopefully a more stabile vacum solution


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Got some parts in the garage, ready for more 12v fun in 2012.
> V6 4Motion 02M DRP x2


You are not serious, lol. Full AWD swap, that should be good stuff.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

We only have 4wd oem boxes here in europe, thats why he got the 4-motion.

Are you still going AWIC btw?
I've always had my doubts about awic, concidering weight etc, water(tank) / cooler setup...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

pimS said:


> We only have 4wd oem boxes here in europe, thats why he got the 4-motion.


For some reason I was thinking he was 02m on his Mk3 already.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pimS said:


> We only have 4wd oem boxes here in europe, thats why he got the 4-motion.
> 
> Are you still going AWIC btw?
> I've always had my doubts about awic, concidering weight etc, water(tank) / cooler setup...


There is several fwd 02M boxes in Europe. But the strongest is the 4Motion DRP. And thats why I choose it, and its a simpel bolt on since my mk3 alrady have a R32 box mounted. 
Gearbox threads are destroid on the R32 box, so thats why I got DRP.
Transfer case is going of, and my FWD Peloquin from the old 02M is going in.

4Motion is to much work. Should have been a VR6 Syncro chassi from the start. Then it would be much easier to put the Haldex stuff in.

Awic is very cool and all, but Im gonna use the Kinetic intercooler setup this year. Maybe in the future, the car will get a awic.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> There is several fwd 02M boxes in Europe. But the strongest is the 4Motion DRP. And thats why I choose it, and its a simpel bolt on since my mk3 alrady have a R32 box mounted.
> Gearbox threads are destroid on the R32 box, so thats why I got DRP.
> Transfer case is going of, and my FWD Peloquin from the old 02M is going in.
> 
> ...


it is a little bit funny that everybody thinks that drp is the strongest.It is not stronger the any other old model 02m..

anyway could you not just fix the threads or change the housing instead of the hole gearbox kristian?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I know there are more fwd 02M's in the EU, but none of them fit the vr6
I've also got a drp


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> it is a little bit funny that everybody thinks that drp is the strongest.It is not stronger the any other old model 02m..
> 
> anyway could you not just fix the threads or change the housing instead of the hole gearbox kristian?


DRP is just like all the other old 02Ms.. I know that a 2000 Golf TDI 4Motion have the exact same gearbox exept for longer gears  But straight fit to a VR6, the DRP should be better than any other 02M/02Q I asume.
The threads was fixed one time with Helicoils, but they where damaged again. And the front mount on the casing has broken off. Need a new casing swap, and my old 02M is up and running. Might play around with a diesel 02M one day. Could be lucky and find one cheap somewhere 
I just want my car up and running right now.

Should the stock fuelpump feeding a IE 1.5L 044Catchtank do the job?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pimS said:


> I know there are more fwd 02M's in the EU, but none of them fit the vr6
> I've also got a drp


Ohh.. I guess I knew that you knew that  
Did the Sharan V6 come fwd ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> DRP is just like all the other old 02Ms.. I know that a 2000 Golf TDI 4Motion have the exact same gearbox exept for longer gears  But straight fit to a VR6, the DRP should be better than any other 02M/02Q I asume.
> The threads was fixed one time with Helicoils, but they where damaged again. And the front mount on the casing has broken off. Need a new casing swap, and my old 02M is up and running. Might play around with a diesel 02M one day. Could be lucky and find one cheap somewhere
> I just want my car up and running right now.
> 
> Should the stock fuelpump feeding a IE 1.5L 044Catchtank do the job?


the bell housing is different on the tdi 4motion too(4 banger)

i compared drw (tdi150 old style fwd), eej v6 4motion old style and the drp v6 4motion.. gears=same ****.. drp is just a myth and not better then any other old style 02m.. 

yes that should work fine


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Please take pics of your oil cooler install  (And all your other goodies).. I like being able to see the install so then ill go out and buy one myself. :laugh::thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Please take pics of your oil cooler install  (And all your other goodies).. I like being able to see the install so then ill go out and buy one myself. :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:


Will do. I ordred a bolt that UM.co.uk makes for the sandwich plate for the Mocal setup, so I can use both oem cooler and the Mocal. Have NO clue how this will work, but hope its not gonna cool to much :banghead: If anyone know how this will work, please chime in... :thumbup:


Just got my gearmount from DLI. Looks very good. Love the craftmanship done here. Powerflex for the dogbone.


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i compared drw (tdi150 old style fwd), eej v6 4motion old style and the drp v6 4motion.. gears=same ****.. drp is just a myth and not better then any other old style 02m..


DRP is same like DQB (Audi TT and S3 8L) only diff ratios are different, gears are same. Other 02M boxes like DRW and other diesel, and EEJ and other V6 petrol have thin tooth 4th and 5th gears........anyway on 02M problem is gearbox housing and cone bearings, from our testing 02Q boxes hold a lot more torque and abuse than any 02M
Anyway i think german fans found solution for 02M housing/bearing problem, i see that several times in german forums but still cant understand how exactly it work and how its made when 02M housing is not weldable......


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i just sold my drp..and you are not right about the housing..it is the same,even the part number is the same on eej drp and drw.


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i just sold my drp..and you are not right about the housing..it is the same,even the part number is the same on eej drp and drw.


Yes on EEJ,DRP and DRW housing part number is the same because they are all 02M, but gears inside are different, DPR gears are same only with DQB, anyway all 02M stock boxes are weak when we compare them with later 02Q and reason like i already wrote is housing/bearings design.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

kelesha said:


> Yes on EEJ,DRP and DRW housing part number is the same because they are all 02M, but gears inside are different, DPR gears are same only with DQB, anyway all 02M stock boxes are weak when we compare them with later 02Q and reason like i already wrote is housing/bearings design.


only the ratio is a bit different..teeth design is the same and will hold the same.. i had all 3 stock gearkits to compare so we dont need to diquess it  over and out.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

kelesha said:


> Yes on EEJ,DRP and DRW housing part number is the same because they are all 02M, but gears inside are different, DPR gears are same only with DQB, anyway all 02M stock boxes are weak when we compare them with later 02Q and reason like i already wrote is housing/bearings design.


The 02Q have a plasic cap on the side that tends to be weak?

Think my DRP will be plenty for a fwd 12v.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> The 02Q have a plasic cap on the side that tends to be weak?
> 
> Think my DRP will be plenty for a fwd 12v.


just like the later 02m´s and yes thats the weak stuff!


ofcourse the drp will work 

are we going to see 500+ on the dyno this year kristian?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> just like the later 02m´s and yes thats the weak stuff!
> 
> 
> ofcourse the drp will work
> ...



Dont you think it will be doable? I think it might be. 28-30 psi should be fun to try and see. 
The 35R have its limits and 28-30 psi I asume is around the limit 

A friend have a Rototest at work, and there is where im gonna try and see.
Head is completely stock, so it might be some more power to gain from that.
But for a street car, only made for fun this setup is plenty for me.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you should be around 500 with your setup at 28-30psi..

bugrun this year?


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> The 02Q have a plasic cap on the side that tends to be weak?
> 
> Think my DRP will be plenty for a fwd 12v.


Yes 02Q is with rubber cap but why you think its weak ? Really 02Q is cheaper design from many points of view compared to 02M but experience talk that is hold more abuse.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> you should be around 500 with your setup at 28-30psi..
> 
> bugrun this year?


Might be Bugrun, yes. 6 hour roadtrip in this gas thirsty car is perfect  
No or little beer and party this year :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Water methanol kit... Might be a good solution on my setup. If anyone have any good treads, pictures and info on 12V VRT setup, please chime in. Looks very intresting. :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Devils own or snow performance seem to be the best choices. 

The devils own controller is smaller, if that is your preference


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanx.
I have been reding about w/m setups, but I have never seen it live before, and never talked to anyone that have it. So I dont know... A little sceptical.. 
In the real day, its a 50/50 mix of water and what? What everyday fluid do you buy?

And right before the TB you mount the injector, and you shot a w/m mix in to cool down and make more air in the chambers. This makes more power and a cooler engine. Ok.

The devils kit, and the snow kit have a setup that allows you to adjust the amount off w/m you want to use, or is it the same amount that comes every time?
Progressive amount of w/m vs boost or do you need to touch a button each time ?

Found some more info when I searched: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(Meth)-Injection-FAQ&highlight=water+methanol


----------



## Miozolol (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice to see you back "The Swimmer" 


W/M setup is a very good idea, if you do it, i'll get Devils Owns with their controller and fluid Level sensor.

Also, use 2 injector nozzles, one goes on the intake turbol wheel and the other before the Trottle Body. The one in the Turbo makes spooling reduce a few XXX rpms. 

Search about it


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I just bought a CoolingMist kit...








I love the controller. It tells you everything. I haven't installed it yet as i'm waiting for more parts. I upgraded the check valve to a solenoid. I also got a flow meter & their new Super Atomizing inj. I plan on installing mine this weekend

Go with a USRT inj plate. I plan on using this. (ordering it on Thurs.). Make sure you get some sort of controller. The boost base switch sucks. I went with CoolingMist (other then the kit being on sale) its the only company that uses a controller that doesn't require a laptop & i wanted more then just a box with 2 knobs.


You don't wanna deal with a turbo injected nozzle. Other then the myth about meth ruining turbo blades, it takes alot more tuning & different nozzles to make it work right. Dual nozzle definitely. One in the plate, one post intercooler. USRT sells the dual inj. kit. 

Check out Alocohol Injection Systems. You can hit them up here. His username is AlcoholInjectionSystems. They are the w/m guru's. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Miozolol said:


> Nice to see you back "The Swimmer"
> 
> 
> W/M setup is a very good idea, if you do it, i'll get Devils Owns with their controller and fluid Level sensor.
> ...


Hey, yes "the Gran Canaria swimmer " is back !  Good to hear from you again 



Capt.Dreadz said:


> I just bought a CoolingMist kit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx, always nice to get tips and support :thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You don't wanna deal with a turbo injected nozzle. Other then the myth about meth ruining turbo blades, it takes alot more tuning & different nozzles to make it work right.


Definitely not the most common route, and it does take more testing and tuning to get it right, but when it's right, it sure is effective. I'm injecting pre-compressor and post-throttle body, sans intercooler, and the results have been very impressive; it took a lot of experimentation, but that's what made it interesting and fun. 

This would be slightly trickier with an intercooler versus without, as you'd have to be more careful not to exceed the threshold of fluid volume that can be vaporized by the turbo; any fluid that isn't vaporized by the time it reaches the intercooler is at risk of falling out of suspension and collecting in the intercooler.

Having said all of that, I wouldn't generally recommend pre-compressor injection due to the added complexity... unless you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Power kills


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Power kills


This is what happens, if you mount the oem gear mount to low. Its my own fault, and im gonna fix it.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

TurboGockel MK2, SQS 02M Dogbox GT40 12v 4Motion @ 25psi E85  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s2vfsfeJUE&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^ Funny I just watched this on the weekend, and was like


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Retorque the arp bolts. 108nm :










Pressured air to clean off the clutch:










Need to make makeself some brackets for the fuelrail:



























Brand new VDO pump intank.










Filter for Bosch 044 incl plastic membran so it doesnt collapse:










INA 044 Catchtank:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Need to lift the car up to get the 3" off. Tight.


























Ready for a Peloquin change


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Some welding left:










From 02M 4WD to FWD:


























Tette igjen med TEC7 og alu sement i olje hullene. Fungerer utmerket. Ser uproft og klinete ut, men er kun smurt på som ei sikring av sementen som tetter for olje kanalene til Haldex fordelings kassa.









OEM 02A diff left vs OEM 02M diff right... LSD diffs that is the way to go anyway...
Peloquin is fitted with ARP bolts.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

:laugh:









Primer and some paint on it... 










Weld on a plate with threads in it. 


















Engine/gearbox waiting to go inn for the fourth time  










Finally it bolted up perfect. This should do it :laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Nice alternative... hopefully it holds up. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Nice alternative... hopefully it holds up. :thumbup:


 Thanks. A friend have the same setup on a 650whp 12V dragcar. It has been working very well for him since 2009  

Now im thinking off a dogbone. Make a Uniballs/heimjoint solution.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Some new Fragola stuff I picked up today. 7 meters of nylon hose and some fittings..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Thanks. A friend have the same setup on a 650whp 12V dragcar. It has been working very well for him since 2009
> 
> Now im thinking off a dogbone. Make a Uniballs/heimjoint solution.


 VWMS has been doing it for years also... :thumbup: 

VWM's 12v rado 









Belt side of the engine (rear dogbone replaced rear engine mount) 



















They used an mk1 type mount setup...which is the route i plan on going when that time comes. I'll dig up the rear dogbone pic if you might need it for some inspiration if you like.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Seeing that kind of work ... if it truly is VWMS build makes me think I have a future in motorsports if my day job doesn't last.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Seeing that kind of work ... if it truly is VWMS build makes me think I have a future in motorsports if my day job doesn't last.


 :laugh: That is 1993 kinda work. All they did was weld on some mk1 brackets. I don't think you have a chance today. lol 

Here's Julien's VWM GTI.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Some updates.... Soon to be ready. Feels like things take forever to be finished with. Do all the work alone, and im not a car mechnic in any way. Just think its fun to see progress, and be happy with the result.

Here some pics: 

AN6 in/out from IE tank fuelrail. AN6 fitted perfect inside the frame/chassi where the stock lines was sitting..


























UM billett oilcap and UM external oilcooler tube. So I can run oem oilcooler and the Mocal 16 row. And a 42Draft oil pressure adapter. Hope the oil line that comes with the kit will work.











02M Dogbone with Powerflex bushing.. Shortend a little bit. Tight like a tiger 




























Waiting for my intercooling pipes to be welded. Did weld them my self, but I gave up. They failed my water leak test several times. So a friend is gonna do it for me.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice update, especially liking the motor mount setup and the fuel pump. On your oil relocation kit why don't you *replace the black flex line* (between the 42 DD block and oil filter housing) with a braided ss line? That hose especially when curved like you have there and exposed to heat likes to shed its skin and develop leaks. It is a PITA to change it when you have the front end back on and can save you some headache. Just a suggestion because it has happened to me a few times. If you need some help with getting a custom length for that line in ss let me know (so you can retain your current routing).


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanx  I have mounted a Mocal cooler aswell. Hope it will be leak free. Same with the fuel setup. Regardingthe 42Draft line, I have been thinking of just use a fitting instead of any line. I've taken the front off so many times now, so its pretty fast foreward. hehe.. Boring job everytime..My hope, was to do it right and hopefully not have any issues.
Its a Golf, so issues will always be there.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of the 2" inlet on the Kinetic intercooler. See if there will be a change in the setup some day.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Your intercooler piping it 2.5" correct? Might be time for an intercooler upgrade anyway since you are now pushing so much more power through that car. The Kinetic intercooler is modest.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

From the Kinetic kit, the inlet piping is 2" and the outlet is 2.5"
My current setup will be 2.5" piping from the turbo "not 2" as provided with the Kinetic kit" and still use the 2" inlet into the intercooler..
Have they used 2" inlet piping to build pressure faster ?

Will see what I choose to do. Froozenboost setup or a big Garrett/Precision core.. Something like that.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Car is up and running. 15 psi for now. Can really feel the diffrence in the chassi with my new mounts. Alot more vibrasion when driving. Fun to drive the car again :thumbup:

Wonder if the Forge super dv have to stiff oem spring? It will not open. It doesnt make any sound.
Its mounted right before the TB and goes back right after the Pro-Maf. 1.6" pipes all the way. Gets signal from a 42Draft vacum manifold.

Any idea ?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Are you experiencing surge on shift?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

1. It's stuck and needs lubed (but I think it's new?) Can you push the piston with your finger?
2. It doesn't have a good vacuum source?
3. Just like you said, the spring maybe too tight?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

1. Its new.
2.Its been hanging around since 2010, so in alot of places. But it was ok with lube. No dirt 
3. I can push the piston a little bit with my finger. But not all the way. Maybe 40%
4. I can hear a tiny "swish" if I get off the pedal when boosting is just began....
5. 63# ProMaf is spot on AFR @ 15 psi. 11.8 - 12.2 full boost.



DieGTI: No surge.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

A friend came on visit with a Turbonetics mbc. Adjusted boost to 25 psi and the car runs very well. Just finished a 310mile long drive to a friend Tor_m. He is bulding the mk2 Rallye 24v 6766 4Motion. Tommorow its 310 miles home again. Pics will come later. Tired, good night


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm watching his thread as well!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

See if I can get the Golf on a Rototest dyno soon. Car is running amazing. Only 15 psi daily. Works great. Offcourse, poly bushings in the wishbone is gone. After 25-28 psi for a week, it did happend.
So new Powerflex "r32" Race bushings is ordered.

New family/girlfriend car ordered on friday.
2012 Skoda Superb avant. 2.0TDI 140bhp with a 02M/02Q 6 speed manual.
The backseat space is huge and the ride comfort is amazing. Norway and Denmark has new car prices you wont belive. But belive me, when I say this car was 66000,- USD :banghead: Wonder what European car I could have got if I lived in the states or Canada :facepalm:


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

this is some real good work


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Should've gotten the Yeti! 

$66k USD would have gotten you 2 Passat TDIs, or a very low mileage E92 M3 

Love this thread, love the car. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Boost gauge is reading Bar, not PSI  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zFgjArmlTk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Daaamn...$66k? You could've gotten a fully loaded 2012 Audi S-line Q7 w/ 3.0L TDI & premium 2 pkge and enough left over for a base model 2012 Mercedes GLK350. 

BTW, i wish my boost would romp up that quick.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Q7 i bet is a nice family car, but it doesnt look good. Rather have the GLK or a ML  
Q7 S-Line 3.0 TDI is 190.000 usd............... :snowcool: 
But anyways, full tank of diesel on the Skoda is 157 dollars as well. So its not cheap to be so stupid that you love cars in this country :banghead: 

Skoda Superb have 02M/02Q 6speed gearbox. And at 60mph it does 1600rpm in 6th gear :laugh: 
Imagen that on a 20+ psi VRT opcorn:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

with fuel prices and automobiles so expensive why is it that norway has so many wild and crazy cars? lots of dedicated gearheads i guess?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

There's something in this thread thats preventing me to replay. Everytime i hit the button, a warning pops up telling me that theres something here that will affect my computer. I'm forced to use the "quick reply". whatever it is, its on the last page. 

Q7 TDI w/ Prestige pkg is $64k. Site pricing is always marked up. I manage to track a blue one down (Plan on buying one for my wife to replace her Allroad) for $51k out the door. If i go in there with $45k in cash..they'll take it.  

I just looked at the Superb Avant Elegance (2nd highest model) from the UK w/ a 6 spd 2.0 TDI and it comes out to be $40kusd ($25 GBP). They're even running a special "No VAT". I think the reason why its so high in Norway is probably due to it being an import.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Nice update, especially liking the motor mount setup and the fuel pump. On your oil relocation kit why don't you *replace the black flex line* (between the 42 DD block and oil filter housing) with a braided ss line? That hose especially when curved like you have there and exposed to heat likes to shed its skin and develop leaks. It is a PITA to change it when you have the front end back on and can save you some headache. Just a suggestion because it has happened to me a few times. If you need some help with getting a custom length for that line in ss let me know (so you can retain your current routing).


----------



## v-g (Jun 18, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I think the reason why its so high in Norway is probably due to it being an import.


Every car in Norway is an import. (Except some small electric sh*t) 
The prices are high because the government needs their money and add approx (and even more) 100 % of the car's price in TAX. So, yup, that is the price of the car PLUS the price of the car, again. And, for good measure, they've even some more to add on top of that.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I was driving along to work in 6th gear. Wideband was pending from 10-12AFR......
I tought, well here we go again with boost leaks :banghead:
3 minutes I drove like this, when the gasoline smell came. Stopped the car and gasoline was floating all over :facepalm: One injector had gone out of the fuelrail, and was spraying the engine bay. I have a heat blanket and a fire extinguisher in the car. Just to be safer. Closed the hood, and waited for the tow truck to pick me up. 355USD to get the car home :wave: Insurance only bring the car to the nearest workshop. I wanted the car home asap.










Hope these will last longer than the regular Powerflex control arm/wishbone bushing.











Just a old Golf......


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry to hear of your bad luck, $350+ for a tow is pretty ridiculous. how far did they take it? all things considered it could have been much worse. i assume the burnout was on the test drive after?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I took a day off at work and got some parts fitted. New oil pump, mounted the Powerflex buschings and got a new set of tires. Federal RSR semi slics. Same sort off wheel that Toyo R888s....
Result? Tight and presise handling. Better steering wheel feeling and the grip is very good. 
Running only 20 psi, but it rips pretty good on the road and in the streets 
ProMaf software setup runs very good. Super happy.
The 1.06 T3 housing on the GT35R is a perfect match for the 12V.
Its useable and really playfull. 
Been driving 12000 kilometers this summer. Zero issues.

Im not a big fan of show off people and big talkers. I hate that.
But I need to say.... When the boost is between 20-30 psi, this little black golf is a monster in the streets.




















Some cheap chinese tires. Tyre pressure was perfect, but it had 3 holes in it, like you see in this picture












Fedreal RSR 215/40 - 17" semi slics...












Winter is here, and there is nothing much else to do, than putting the car in the garage. Ready for 2013


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

v.i.massive said:


> this is some real good work


I have forgot to say thank you.
So, thank you


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Still reading and wondering about a water/meth kit. Just regular washer fluid you can use with it? 
See that USRT recomends a duel nossle setup, and other setups use singel..
Im thinking about water/meth, when the boost is over 1 bar/15psi.. Sometimes im hitting 28-29psi and I can only see good things if w/m is added to my setup. It was a set of Schrick 268s coming my way a couple of months ago from a Vortex user, but I guess he sold them to a local or something.
DRC268 or Techtonics 276s is really tempting.. Head is complitly stock right now, and i guess im happy with the cars performance like it is right now. But there is always a BUT 

Would be cool to see some W/M setup pics or link to some mounting threads for Water/Methanol
AND a tip on where to put the nozzle on my setup. Right after the 45degree silicone @ TB ? :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Still reading and wondering about a water/meth kit. Just regular washer fluid you can use with it?


W/M = the truth.
You will see improvements in IAT & potential for more boost.
Cheap insurance for you motor.
Yes regular washer fluid (research the meth content of whichever one you select).
Mine starts around 6 psi and maxes out by 25 psi.
Dual nozzle if you can spare the cash.
Installed mine prior to the silicone elbow for the throttle body (perhaps ~ 8").


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Only good things, and it can't go wrong, since my turbo maxes out at 30psi and I can run that on pump gas without any damage IF the w/m runs out of fluid. 
I asume a dual nozzle kit that has some sort of warning for fluid level is what I want. You get what you pay for with these kits I asume. Don't want any fancy-pancy stuff, just something realiable that does the job. 400+ usd for a kit i asume anyways.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

You have been wondering to long about these water/meth kits Kristian, I think you should just buy a kit, and try now!  Maybe other people in Norway will try to!! But dyno the car without water/meth, and then with water/meth


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Lol
You are right Tor. Safer for the engine and a cheap insurance.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> W/M = the truth.
> You will see improvements in IAT & potential for more boost.
> Cheap insurance for you motor.
> Yes regular washer fluid (research the meth content of whichever one you select).
> ...


Dual nozzle = two nozzels next to eachother? Prior to the silicone elbow of the TB ? Right?

So a kit looking a little like this then ? 
Controlled by boost sounds easy for me. I want it simple.

COOLINGMIST Universal CMGS autolearn (Boost/VAC/MAF)
Universal 1.5 Gallon Trunkmount Tank $80.00 
Universal CMGS autolearn (Boost/VAC/MAF) 600+ 

Single Pump Dual Stage + $99 
Red display silver bezel 

TOTAL - - - $838.95 
Weight 12 Pounds 


Or something else ? Like Snow performance or the others... Im a w/m newb and have never seen a kit installed in my life OR directely spoken to someone.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

I just use my windshield washer bottle for my water/meth mix. I mounted my pump to the frame rial just underneath it. Just a few inches of line from the bottle to the pump then a couple feet to the nozzle. My nozzle is roughly 6 inches before the TB.

Ive done a few trunk mounted tanks and pumps but i just wanted a hidden / clean set up in my car. 

My AEM WM controller is mounted to the bottom of my fuse box. Easy access to make adjustments when needed. You cant see any parts of the system from in the car or under the hood.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Clean and nice Alexi. Always liked your car since you first started the build thread. 
Felt the diffrence with w/m installed yeah?


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

So I'm guessing with you opting for a water/meth kit that e85 is not as common in Norway as in Sweden? And i was thinking of starting to work in Norway...that won't happen if i cant drive my 
vr6t


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Clean and nice Alexi. Always liked your car since you first started the build thread.
> Felt the diffrence with w/m installed yeah?


I deff felt the difference. Not huge but the engine felt smoother. On my old set up (3076 turbo) i was having my timing pulled randomly shifting hard into 3rd gear at the track. Never had the problem on the street though. I originally got the WM because of that. I did gain a couple mph at the track with it so i was happy 

I havent done any logging with it since i change to the 6262 . I also just install a UM promaf set up so i cant wait to see how it runs now with it


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VWallin said:


> So I'm guessing with you opting for a water/meth kit that e85 is not as common in Norway as in Sweden? And i was thinking of starting to work in Norway...that won't happen if i cant drive my
> vr6t


Oslo have 4-5 Statoil stations with E85 pumps. 20 stations in the country. Not like Sweden Wallin. Cool mk2 you have by the way.



AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> I deff felt the difference. Not huge but the engine felt smoother. On my old set up (3076 turbo) i was having my timing pulled randomly shifting hard into 3rd gear at the track. Never had the problem on the street though. I originally got the WM because of that. I did gain a couple mph at the track with it so i was happy
> 
> I havent done any logging with it since i change to the 6262 . I also just install a UM promaf set up so i cant wait to see how it runs now with it


 Cant wait to read all about your 6262 w/m ProMaf setup! My ProMaf setup is from 2009, so I guess Jeff or Matt at UM has tweaked it to be even better.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Thanks  Like your car too and have been following the build for quite some time  
Bummer  we have e85 at almost every gas station in the country. 
Are you planning on visiting Bugrun this year? Would be fun talk and drink some (10) beer!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VWallin said:


> Thanks  Like your car too and have been following the build for quite some time
> Bummer  we have e85 at almost every gas station in the country.
> Are you planning on visiting Bugrun this year? Would be fun talk and drink some (10) beer!


Sweden have E85 at almost every station and a new car is 50% cheaper than in Norway. Some cars are 60-70% cheaper.
Anyway, Bugrun 2013 should be done. I drove 10000km in 2012, so why not a trip to a VW meeting that had over 1500 cars last year  And its all Volkswagen. hehe. We usually drive down on Thursday. Its a 8 hour drive from home.
Always beer and grill Mr.Wallin . By the way, i can mix in E85 in my fuel. Right now the tank has 25l 98okt and 20l E85. I just tweak the fuel pressure regulator for perfect afr ratio. Usually afr around 11,5 ish.. With w/m i hope the engine will be more happy.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Haha. Well you also earn doubble+ so not a big deal  
+-0 in the end beacuse everything els is double money , haha.
Work in norway, live in sweden Kristian then you home and also get the e85 that you want.

Lets take ONE beer at bugrun lol 
See yaa!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> ONE beer


It's never just one. -> :beer:......:beer:..:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Dual nozzle = two nozzels next to eachother? Prior to the silicone elbow of the TB ? Right?
> 
> Or something else ? Like Snow performance or the others... Im a w/m newb and have never seen a kit installed in my life OR directely spoken to someone.


To my knowledge, no. After a long talk with Scott from USRT he set me up with some info and a nice package. For a dual nozzle setup you would run one nozzle after the IC and one after the tb. Having them seperated will provide the best of both worlds for cooling/octane considering one will have much more travel time in the chamber.


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

I am also in the learning stage of the meth world, so anybody please feel free to chime in! Your car is amazing btw, lots of inspiration :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> Haha. Well you also earn doubble+ so not a big deal
> +-0 in the end beacuse everything els is double money , haha.
> Work in norway, live in sweden Kristian then you home and also get the e85 that you want.
> 
> ...


Hehe... Do not earn double salary Henric  There is a reason why so many Swedes work in Norway. Good thing, is thr a lot off them stays as well. Beer @ Bugrun, yes! It was in the beginning of june yes? Looking foreward to see your 490whp Lupo! That is a monter! Car weights around 800 kg? Still using Bullseye turbo on that 1.8T?



AJmustDIE said:


> It's never just one. -> :beer:......:beer:..:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Never, ever just one. Its like opening a bag of m&m and just take one  hehe.




ericmasters said:


> I am also in the learning stage of the meth world, so anybody please feel free to chime in! Your car is amazing btw, lots of inspiration :thumbup:


Coolingmist is hooking me up with a stage 3 kit. I must say, the customer service is amazing. Can't wait!
Thank you for liking my car. There is a lot off stuff going on for it in 2013. Its a daily driven summer street car and not a track or drag.


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Coolingmist is hooking me up with a stage 3 kit. I must say, the customer service is amazing. Can't wait!
> Thank you for liking my car. There is a lot off stuff going on for it in 2013. Its a daily driven summer street car and not a track or drag.


That's awesome, hard to find good customer service these days! Can't wait to see what you come up with after the install of the CM setup :beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Hehe... Do not earn double salary Henric  There is a reason why so many Swedes work in Norway. Good thing, is thr a lot off them stays as well. Beer @ Bugrun, yes! It was in the beginning of june yes? Looking foreward to see your 490whp Lupo! That is a monter! Car weights around 800 kg? Still using Bullseye turbo on that 1.8T?


7-9 june. Only 431whp 
But only use that map on 402m. 
Yes sir bw s256. Love that turbo!
980kg


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Cool to hear. BW 256 you had it for some years now. See you at Bugrun Henric


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Im on my way to Trondheim right now to check out som work...about 2x the money i would earn as a welder in sweden ....north sweden anyway. My last sallery was about 14000SEK after taxes and thats just horrible  I hope i'll se you both at bugrun a have couple of beers....and moonshine


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

From my water/meth dealer:

Hello.
With an intake such as this. I would NOT run nozzle(s) before the throttle body. You will get distribution problems with some cylinders getting more water meth then others. You need to run a stringer down the side of that plenum with anywhere between 3-5 nozzles. This will dramatically improve distribution. Here's an intake we helped another customer with who is similar. This is using a special nozzle holder we manufacture.

http://www.alcoholinjectionsystems....er-With-Male-Stem-Connector/product_info.html

http://www.alcoholinjectionsystems.com/images/water_injection_port_10.jpg



Soo.. what you guys think ? Can it damage cyl 1,2,3 ? when the engine can take 30 psi with pumpgas anyways ? And a nozzle before the TB is what everybody have been using for years on VRTs w/ SRI anyways.. The triple nozzle setup looks awesome, and I totaly understand what Coolingmist is saying. But will i be fine with nozzle before throttle body ??


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> From my water/meth dealer:
> 
> Hello.
> With an intake such as this. I would NOT run nozzle(s) before the throttle body. You will get distribution problems with some cylinders getting more water meth then others. You need to run a stringer down the side of that plenum with anywhere between 3-5 nozzles. This will dramatically improve distribution. Here's an intake we helped another customer with who is similar. This is using a special nozzle holder we manufacture.
> ...


It coul also mean almost nobody has been using the WM kits to their full potential
So you'll have to ask yourself if you could life with running it that way, although you know you could be running more effectively.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Nozzels welded in here then ? It will come w/m into the vacum lines then :sly:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Nozzels welded in here then ? It will come w/m into the vacum lines then :sly:


i think opposite the runners would be best?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

hmm... Guess I will mount the kit like everybody else have done "nozzle before TB", and have the parts ready for this multi nozzle upgrade. The front of the car is off 2-3 times a year anyway


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Kristian i tested 6 seperate small wm nozzle in the runners vs 2 big before the tb years ago while we was tuning the car(my vr6 12v) ...there was no difference in ait or timing we could run on the car..the only differnce was that the 6 small nozzle eat way more in the tank.

i skipped the 6s for the 2 before the tb.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Michael, thank you. I will get one so called 500+whp nozzle in the kit. I saw a shop here at home selling 100% metanol in 3.7L bottles. It was a enthusiast shop for radio controlled cars,helicopters and stuff like that. 50/50 mix with water right?
Or just window washer fluid ? Could take down to -21C before it had problems..
You are with me that a w/m is only win/win for my setup? hehe..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

methanol and water 50% of each yes.. no washer fluid. lower ait is always good


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Kristian check your inbox.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Kristian check your inbox.


Read and understood  Thank you.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> methanol and water 50% of each yes.. no washer fluid. lower ait is always good


I do agree but it will do when Meth is hard to get. The only places on this entire island that sells it only does it in barrel size.  I recently bought a gallon of Devils Brew which is a 49w/51m% mix. As i think about it, the gallon was worth it as it will last a good while.


I to been thinking about redoing my nozzle setup. Especially now that CoolingMist just came out with a distribution block that also houses the solenoid.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Ideally you would run ONE big line to the distribution block, then from the distribution block you would run a line to each runner in your intake manifold.
Here is my setup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Cool setup.
I just saw one of the high-power German VRT 4Motion drag cars just re-build with water/methanol. One nozzle just before the TB. And since VR6-42RS have tried both solutions, and the "easy" way before TB works fine, i will do it like that.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ More than adequate (before TB). :thumbup:


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Here is a DRP 02M from V6 4Motion build as a FWD box.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Golf-4-V6-D...A1318
> Stock AWD 02M
> 
> ...


Sorry for thread jacking, but I'm having a hell of a time finding information on what needs to be done to convert the AWD to FWD like you were originally talking about. Any information would be helpful. thanks :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Unitedmotorsport.co.uk sells a complete awd to fwd setup.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanx for the Schimmel 263s PjS860ct Paolo :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Ideally you would run ONE big line to the distribution block, then from the distribution block you would run a line to each runner in your intake manifold.
> Here is my setup:


You don't wanna run a big line. The progressive control he's using won't give an accurate reading. As a matter of fact, CM advise against using a bigger main line. The pump isn't designed for it. Neither is the solenoid. Its like the straw & water hose hypothesis. Its easier to blow water through a 5 ft. straw then it would be a 5ft. hose. You don't have enough breath. same with w/m pump. The pump is rated a certain way. XXXlph @ XX volts. You would have to juice that thing beyond the manuf. recomendations...which will burn it up in the end. BTW, A line upgrade on any w/m kit is a braided version of the plastic line...and its the same size.


All lines should be the same size. Make sure you run the solenoid close as possible to the dist. block.....unless you're using the CM dist. block...which has the solenoid integrated into it.


Make sure you get the right nozzles. They are suppose to be smaller. You should have the same amount of fluid as a single nozzle going through all 4. Hit up CM & see what they recommend. They just getting into quad+ nozzle thing so i don't think they have the right ones. I know USRT got 'em cause Snow been doing more then one nozzle.

I'm thinking about upgrading. I love that you didn't do 6 nozzles like most would have. I always thought it was a bit OD. The amount you have is great. I would mount the dist block/solenoid right under my rad support & run the lines out to the nozzles from there. With the SRI, you wont see them.


Whats crazy is that you'll never know its on. Only way i can tell is looking for condensation in the line going to the nozzle. And even this is not a sure way to tell.


Hit me up on FB if you need me


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Schimmel 263s and a Coolingmist stage 3 kit.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

The SP 263 cams i hope will be a nice upgrade for my OEM head.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

its weird the schrick 263's have brown paint like the autotech 262"s hmm... wonder if they are made by the same supplier?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wanted a better FPR than the adjustable BBM. And since ive used mostly black colour on everything under the bonnet I ended up ordering this :laugh:

Fuelab 52501, AN6 In/out.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ She's cute.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Cute is correct. Looks like candy :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Fitted some stuff today. V-band oil catch tank, Fragola AN6 water lines for the GT35R and the new saturday candy package came from USA today


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Kristian your billet rail & mounting tabs in on the way to you


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

vw-only said:


> Kristian your billet rail & mounting tabs in on the way to you


 Cant wait to get the Migfab rail with mounting tabs


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Got the Migfab fuelrail mounted. It was a 100% perfect fit ! The rail sits solid, tight and nice.
Thanx vw-only !





Fuelab adj.fpr mounted. Really a nice piece, that works steady.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Yesterday I cruised a full tank off fuel. Just driving around with no plans. That is the maine key for me to have this car. Its so much fun driving it, im having problems to not driving it all the time. :beer:

Now.
This morning i reversed the car out from the garage. Put it in first and started to drive away. Immediately i heard this noise that sounds like a tire rubs against something. But this was a metal rubbing sound. Doesnt matter what gear, its there when you put your for gently to the pedal.
Stopped the car, put the handbrake on and when the FX850 clutch starts to grab, the sound comes. It squills and doesnt when you are giving it some gentle pedal..........
I dont have a place to lift the car up anymore, so its not easy to say what it is.
But I guess it all ends up for me, to tear the engine/gearbox out AGAIN.....
Happy weekend.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

That new fuel rail looks great, I'll have to get in touch with Juan when the time comes. Sorry to hear the drivetrain is coming out again.


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Wabit,
Its not a juan rail.MigFab


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Not sure what happend, but its all good again. Sound is gone. Have no idea what it was or what happend.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Not sure what happend, but its all good again. Sound is gone. Have no idea what it was or what happend.


VRT gremlins at it again?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> VRT gremlins at it again?


Im not convinced until I can try the car out for a real trip again. Getting married this weekend, so little VRT time :laugh:

If the FX850 fails or the DRP 02M, I really need to concider the future of this car. I'm so tired off drivetrain issues. And old Audi 80 Quatrro with 01E and the VRT engine in it...
Tired of weak Golf.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn Kristian, don`t mention the Audi. I was laying in my bed trying to sleep a couple week`s ago thinking about a Audi 90 coupe quattro with VRT. :screwy:
Good luck with the wedding! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> 01E and the VRT engine in it...


yeah I'm in the same thought process as you.... (well, maybe not... since you're crazy enough to get married!!!!) I've been searching for an S4 shell for a while now. FWD plus 02M.... is no good for big boy power.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one, I just picked up a B5 not long ago. We all the know the tried and true performance from the 01E :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I can hear clunking sounds sometimes now.... What can it be? The dogbone snapped in two? Yes, correct. Need to beef it up with stronger weldings.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

wow. at least that isn't too bad to fix though....


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations! So honeymoon on Bugrun then?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VWallin said:


> Congratulations! So honeymoon on Bugrun then?


Hehe, not to Sweden on honeymoon. Been a lot to Sweden. Like most Norwegians  
Honeymoon is gonna be Norway, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam,Thailand and Norway. 

Not sure if i dare to drive the car 18 hours to Bugrun. I will see what I do. Theres always something. But since 2009 when I buildt the 12v engine, it has been faultless! Not one single issue. Its always been drivetrain and water leaks. The driveshaftshop axels has been trouble free as well. Bolt on, no issues.

Clutch,gears, gearbox housings, mounts, cogged Magnaflow cat, bad vacum setup, and ****ty bkr7e has been the main issues. 
Now its time to break dogbones in two and I wonder what's next.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wishbone bushing problems. Again.. 
Its when I let the clutch pedal out or just before the boost hits I can hear a "cluck" sound in the front suspension. Can hear it good when I try to park the car, first gear/reverse and the clutch starts to grip. 
Its the small wishbone one on the right side that keeps going loose on me i think. Tried OEM and Powerflex. Gets soft. 

Not trying to ask whats wrong, because you need to go under the car to check. 
But I just feel I need to complain a little


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Havent broken any gears yet. But Petr at SQS just sent me an Email telling me that he now makes 02M/02Q synchro-mesh gear kit. 3-4-5 and 6th gear setup.
Maybe this is the solution when 4th or fifth gear break sometime in the future.


http://www.sqsracing.com/kategorie-produktu/23:competition-gear-dog-box-kit-racing-gearbox


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy days  Car has been holding up fine in 2013. No hickups apart from front suspension bushings that i change every year. GT35R is still in good shape after 5 years. Ive seen some diffrent China billett wheels they sell for it on Ebay. Can they be so bad, compared to the OEM billett GTX wheel


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Happy days  Car has been holding up fine in 2013. No hickups apart from front suspension bushings that i change every year. GT35R is still in good shape after 5 years. Ive seen some diffrent China billett wheels they sell for it on Ebay. Can they be so bad, compared to the OEM billett GTX wheel


If you look for a billet wheel for the 35R I suggest PT comp wheels. I'm getting the 58 and you can probably pull off a 62 wheel :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Not sure a billet wheel will make much diffrence in my car. But its a cheap service for the turbo anyways.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kinugawa-Tu...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item19e29a8544


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sold the Kinetic intercooler. Now I got this on my door: :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Kinugawa 11 blade billet wheel is ordered. Let see if it makes any diffrence. 

Garrett GT3582R 3540 61.3/82mm/56 Trim/11+0 Blades

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=111231399505


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Keep us informed of the results.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

You need to change that compressor wheel on the dyno so we can see the difference at the same boost.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> You need to change that compressor wheel on the dyno so we can see the difference at the same boost.


That is the right way to do it. Would not make any sense buying this, if you dont know the diffrence. 


Some new intercooler pics...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Awic ice tank





600hp Frozenboost awic intercooler.




Bosch awic pump



Just some test fitting and idea thinking..




Frozenboost 600hp diy kit w/Bosch Cobra pump and a ice/water tank.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

ohh quick photos from Oslo motorshow.... :biggrinsanta:

Ford Sierra Cosvorth



Trackcar from my hometown



CLK 63 AMG



Volvo 245 wagon with a turbocharged Corvette engine. :laugh::laugh:



Skoda octavia RS 2.0 TFSI



Volvo 164



Ford escort mk1



Crazy Swedish people...... Dont need to say more :laugh::beer:







959




A local highschool had a Golf mk3 from the mechanical students class represented


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Turbo off. Not sure if the Turboservice company can measure the air flow before/after with the billet wheel installed.
They are gonna balance it on and take a look at my 5 year old turbo. It looked in very good shape when i took it off. No shaftplay, no damages to any wheels. Hope it will last for more years. For a fwd street car that are not driven so much on the freeway, the GT35R is very good. If I lived next to the highway, it would felt a little short..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Excited for the results!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Excited for the results!


Thanx !
Well, I guess i need to dyno the car before and after the billet wheel instal.
Around 200 usd for balancing and mounting. Its winter so I have time.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

11 blade Billet wheel and a new resircluted Tial QR 50mm bov in the right colour


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

just browsed thru your whole thread, pretty cool to see the progress, love the car!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

CTdubbin7 said:


> just browsed thru your whole thread, pretty cool to see the progress, love the car!


Thank you.
Cool to hear


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

New billett wheel looks great. Who made it and how big is it? 82mm. I found it. Let's see a Dyno  

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Just got the 35R back from balancing @ 80.000 RPM. Maxed out @ 109.000RPM just to check if everything was ok. And it was. Turbo is in a very good shape. Gotta love the British turbo tech guy "Greg" that works for www.turbo.no. What an service and support!







Test fitting some parts. Waiting on some parts as well.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Kristian, any feedback on the billet wheel yet? fordi du er så fin


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

John  Du vil ha en du også, bare innrøm det  Its still very much winther here. But in the "add" for the wheel, it said it was balanced. Of course. When balancing, the turbo-tech guy said it was pretty much straight foreward. Not much balancing to do. If they did anything i dont know. But they used a marker penn on the blades and before i was invited in to watch, it was already balanced.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Hungry for that update also (performance increase vs waste of time). Looks great though. Also good to know that it was truly statically balanced and therefore did not require much/any dynamic balancing when you had it assembled. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Increase vs waste of time and money is totaly right. But since i dont know the "before" whp number its not that easy to measure. Full boost was @ 3700 rpm before billet wheel. Lets see where it is now. The blade design of the wheel looks similar/if not exact like the oem GTX35R wheel. Diffrence that i could see, was that the GTX has a bigger diameter and off course a bigger compressor housing.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Some updates done..









Fragola hose end, forged:








Autometer fuelpressure cauge



New Fragola AN10 to the Mocal cooler




New straps for the fuel tank.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

New Fragola an3 oil feed for the GT35R.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DEI heat products..





Old and new vacuum. New and old turbo return oil line. Fragola AN10.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Idle.. Oil pressure, electric fuel pressure and boost.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

v.i.massive said:


>


Thank you :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Did you test that new billet wheel as yet?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Not more testing than driving @15psi. Feels like the respons is quicker. Mig issIht be the awic that helps. But below 3500 rpm it pulls harder. At least it feels like it. 
Now one of the cv's on the DSS axels are done. There's always an issue


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

When i can afford new CV for the DSS axels, it should be ready again. And i need a Vag-Com to check the intake temp.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

read this from the start, brillaint build and love where your going with it! keep up the progress :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thank you. It sure is a entertainfull street car


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Get your ass out from the garage  Its the middle of winter, and you need to get some cold and fresh air  Its good for you :laugh:


----------



## PEROBA (Apr 21, 2008)

news?
02m gear ok?
dyno results?

:thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Fx850 and 02M is ok.
No dyno results 😀😁


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Awesome build.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Blackelk said:


> Awesome build.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------

